# Looking for others whose clutch has failed



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Just what the title says...I am looking for everybody that has had a clutch fail in their Chevy Cruze. I want to apologize for any confusion first of all from my original post. After my recent OEM clutch failure, my replacement of that assembly, my vocal stance on the web with forums, emails, and pictures of my failed clutch, and because i'm an active member on this forum, I was asked to gather data. I enjoy this type of project, so i agreed (plus i'm medically retired from the military so it gives me something to do.. haha). I was specifically asked for any data i could gather on california to take precedence, which is why i worded the post as i did. I would love to have data from everybody. Hope ya'll understand, i simply got my fingers in front of my brain  

I would like to hear from everybody, it doesn't matter if your clutch was replaced under warranty or you had to pay money to replace it. 

Either engine is fine.

If your a forum member or you simply stumbled on this post while looking for help, please PM me or send me an email at [email protected]

Travis


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm pretty sure no new car warranty covers manual clutches. Never used to anyways.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, I gotta ask: If you are from Arkansas, why the interest in California?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry I never called you yet. I haven't had to replace mine yet, but the high rpm grind has become more common on my 12 ECO. It hasn't slipped, but it also doesn't "bite" like it used to... at 4100 miles. I use the term bite lightly as it was never a real firm engagement. 

I will have Trifecta installed hopefully by the end of the week, so I expect it will be sooner rather than later that the clutch will need replacing.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't necessarily have a clutch failure but I did have to have my entire transmission replaced due to an "internal failure".


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Clutch is miserable. If I let the car sit for 3+ days the clutch slips so bad on first take off out of my driveway and for the next 5-10 minutes. I am not sure why it does this but its less than impressive. I don't see much point in getting a factory replacement, just going to be as much junk!


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

tourbus1 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm pretty sure no new car warranty covers manual clutches. Never used to anyways.


Hi there, they all cover manual clutches due to defect. They don't cover failures for people who don't know how to drive, think that they need to slip from 4K everytime they start, modify their car, or take their underpowered FWD car to the drag strip and do big burnouts to heat up their LRR tires.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

VGT said:


> Hi there, they all cover manual clutches due to defect. They don't cover failures for people who don't know how to drive, think that they need to slip from 4K everytime they start, modify their car, or take their underpowered FWD car to the drag strip and do big burnouts to heat up their LRR tires.


Whether or not they are willing to fix a failed clutch under warranty isn't the issue here.... i'm gathering data for a different reason.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My clutch is okay so far. Keeping under 3000 RPM for most shifts certainly helps, as does launching right around 1500 RPM from a stoplight. I'm pretty gentle on it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Clutch seems ok so far, no slip yet, and I have pushed the car pretty hard (updated Trifecta tune and 2 passengers and about 50 lbs in the trunk) full boost in upper gears climbing hills.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

VGT said:


> The clutch is built just fine for its intended purpose.


I don't think you would say that if you saw the pics of Travs clutch....


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks Jim 

had a computer malfunction earlier this week which cooked the CPU (cooling fan quit), and then had to roll up to tulsa for a few days with my daughters for xmas programs. I'm back and can see whats happening on this thread now. 

I have had several others PM and private emails to me, so there is more than what your seeing here. The thread is working, although its not quite visible from the current posts.

UPDATE: *Michigan* and *Ohio* is now where i'm needing data from the most. Although I love hearing from everybody, including those in canada  So if your out there, and you've had a clutch failure. PM me or drop me an email to 

[email protected]

this is going great


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what's the research for? Or are you not allowed to say just yet?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Not in OH/MI. Finally got my Trifecta installed yesterday, so I'll be posting back shortly to see how it fares over the next couple hundred miles.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's the research for? Or are you not allowed to say just yet?


PM'd you 




FatKidsCruze said:


> Not in OH/MI. Finally got my Trifecta installed yesterday, so I'll be posting back shortly to see how it fares over the next couple hundred miles.


keep me posted bro, watch for it on freeway on ramps. Typically shows up in 4th gear first under WOT, then progressively gets worse till it migrates to 3rd.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I know I'm probably in the defective group, but for what it's worth I have a 2012 ECO assembled in June 2011. I guess this information is more so as a statistic to show how far the defect stems.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cleaned. Stay on track! Excellent topic I'm interested to see what's compiled.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Trav,
Pm me with your phone number and a good time to call you, I would like to personally talk to you on the issue.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

My clutch only has a problem, it doesnt engage into second properly when 'giving it a bit'


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I almost couldn't find this thread, i didn't know it was stickied.

I got this in a text yesterday morning, its dealership paperwork from a 2012 Eco MT with only 236 miles in it...


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Well to share my story I had my clutch fail spectacularly at 400km on the clock in May of 2011. No material left, everything burnt to ****. The dealer replaced it and GM compensated me well with a top level extended warranty and $200 in gas after a lot of bitching, complaining and threatening. I am currently at 35,500km since then and while it does not bite like it used to it still feels fine for now....


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I havent had a problem out of mine yet I live on the Indiana/ Ohio line if any thing goes wrong I will let you know


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I really wanted to thank everyone for their comments and feed back through phone calls, emails and PM's. While i don't get contacted everyday, i tend to get several a week that don't show up here. 

And i think i've talked to almost everyone thats posted on this thread via PM or phone, so most know whats going on here, with a few exceptions. And i'm really looking forward to being able to share in a more open format exactly the details of what we're putting together here. So keep contacting me folks.. if you have a failure. Drop me a email or PM 

Skilz, that pic is incredible.. and it looks VERY familiar to some others i've received, forgot to mention that in the PM.. haha

[email protected] for those that don't have a cruzetalk account
all others just PM me 

Travis


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for taking the lead on this Travs!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I got a call today from the dealer I originally took my Cruze to for shifting issues. Turns out that GM is looking harder at the issues the transmission is having, and has some kind of investigation going with at least one field engineer looking at funny-shifting cars. I'm booked in next week to have the dealer drive the car, and see if it warrants further action.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I got a call today from the dealer I originally took my Cruze to for shifting issues. Turns out that GM is looking harder at the issues the transmission is having, and has some kind of investigation going with at least one field engineer looking at funny-shifting cars. I'm booked in next week to have the dealer drive the car, and see if it warrants further action.


Very interesting... I've taken my car in twice since having my trans fail and replaced to make formal complaints about these shifting issues and they keep telling me there is nothing they can do. I wish they would give me a call.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Update on my visit to the dealer: There was a just off the truck 2012 Eco MT with 1 mile on it sitting on their lot. We drove mine, then they were persuaded to drive the brand-new Eco MT. I got to drive the new Eco with the service adviser riding shotgun. We traversed the same route we had done in my car. The transmission shifted the same as my Eco with many thousand more miles on it. It looks like either all the Eco MT's have issues, or I'm being picky with the shift quality. I think I'm being picky. Some folks have had legitimate issues to be sure. After driving that new car, what I thought was an issue with my car was shown to be normal. It was an eye-opener, to be sure. 

Now I know it's just me, and not my car. I'm feeling quite relieved.

Not the response this thread was looking for, and I'd figure I'd update instead of keeping the seemingly contrary experience to myself.


----------



## maratimecruzer (Jan 14, 2012)

I just had my oil & breaks checked last week at the dealership and this week, this grinding sound started. When the car idles, if you push the clutch, you can hear it. It is worse when driving and changing into 5th & 6th gear. Hopefully they wont me any grief as we do have a great GM dealership here in the Maritimes. I will keep you posted but after reading the posts here, yikes! I have 45K on my Cruze and it is all highway mileage.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If you have had 2 attempts at fixing a problem send a letter to gm telling them you are giving them one more chance to correct the problem or you will start the lemon law process. Your states laws may be a little different then mine but I believe most are like this.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

maratimecruzer said:


> I just had my oil & breaks checked last week at the dealership and this week, this grinding sound started. When the car idles, if you push the clutch, you can hear it. It is worse when driving and changing into 5th & 6th gear. Hopefully they wont me any grief as we do have a great GM dealership here in the Maritimes. I will keep you posted but after reading the posts here, yikes! I have 45K on my Cruze and it is all highway mileage.


I think thats about 28k miles, and sadly even working with the precedence set by the class action lawsuit hyundai got slapped with for the defective clutch assemblies in 2003, for which the ruling was anything under 25k miles is considered to be premature. Your even over that..  not to mention that i've only had one person over 12k miles contact me that got theirs replaced without charge and she had 14k. 

But knowing what i know about the technical reasons why these assemblies are defective, i'm very impressed you got that many miles out of your clutch, I know thats not much comfort. And i hate being the negative one, but I don't think your gonna get out of paying some money on this one. If you do, definitely let me know... because there are several individuals from canada that have contacted me, one gentleman had about about 1500 miles on his car if i remember right and the bill was 2300 canadian. 

If it comes down to having to lay out that kind of money for a replacement. I HIGHLY suggest you contact clutch masters in california and order a whole new assembly from them. flywheel, clutch and pressure plate, just go with a stage 1 or 2 if your feeling frisky. Your outlay of cash will end up being about the same unless you install it yourself (i did mine but i'm weird like that and pulling the front end apart on a brand new car doesn't bother me). But the aftermarket assembly will be of significantly higher quality that what the OEM one will be, plus there is the possibility that with the OEM replacement you'll just get another defective unit. So if your gonna have to fix it.. fix it correctly and never worry about it again. 

Travis


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Seeing this thread scares me a bit since I just bought a new 2012 Cruze Eco MT on Monday of last week. I have just over 250 miles on it now, but I'm pretty worried about the kind of issues I'm seeing here. 

Exactly how common is this clutch failure? Is this happening to everyone? Is it certain years, certain models?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Seeing this thread scares me a bit since I just bought a new 2012 Cruze Eco MT on Monday of last week. I have just over 250 miles on it now, but I'm pretty worried about the kind of issues I'm seeing here.
> 
> Exactly how common is this clutch failure? Is this happening to everyone? Is it certain years, certain models?


I will not assure you that you are in the clear, but if your car was manufactured after October 2011 Chevy supposedly corrected the defective clutch/pressure plate. With that said, I have a 12 ECO with 6,3xx miles with no issues. About 2000 of those miles are with the Trifecta tune installed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I will not assure you that you are in the clear, but if your car was manufactured after October 2011 Chevy supposedly corrected the defective clutch/pressure plate. With that said, I have a 12 ECO with 6,3xx miles with no issues. About 2000 of those miles are with the Trifecta tune installed.


So how do I determine when it was manufactured?

Edit...went out to the car and checked the sticker on the driver's side when you open the door. Sticker said DATE 11/11. 

I'm guessing that means it was manufactured in November of 2011 and should be ok?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Went out and took it for a drive to see what it did. I hadn't actually driven the car past about 3500rpm before this with the notion that it needed a good 1000 miles of break-in time. Not sure if that's really true. 

In any case, I do hear a bit of a "burp" when shifting from a redline into 2nd, but the ground was wet so I think that has more to do with my tires slipping between the shifts than any grinding. I really didn't hear any actual grinding going on. That said, this is my first manual car, so I don't know what its supposed to sound like either, so I took a video. 

Please don't laugh, I've only been driving a manual transmission for a week after having driven over 250,000 miles of automatic. 

​Cruze eco - YouTube


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hope they cured this problem on my new Cruze, had problems with my 04 Cavalier with clutch slippage and darn near had my knee in my face before it would engage. Dealer I purchased that car from told me dey al do dat. But I took it to another Chevy dealer and they told me there is a TSB on it, they replaced the master and slave cylinder, 93,000 miles later, still doing fine.

Clutches really haven't changed that much since my first car, a 1930 Olds, should have about an inch of freeplay for it starts to disengage. Clutches do wear and that freeplay gets shorter and shorter. Back then, had to crawl under the vehicle to adjust it. Really liked my Hondas with a manual clutch, had a knurled large plastic knob easy to get at under the hood, and every once in awhile, had to give it a turn or two.

Chevy uses a hydraulic clutch that is supposed to be self adjusting, but with hydraulic leaks, can be another pain in the butt. I really love the feel of the clutch in my 2012 2LT, does have the correct freeplay, and extremely smooth when engaging.

If your clutch is slipping, obviously no freeplay, your Chevy dealer should replace this under warranty. The word I got from Chevy dealer was that Chevy was buying the hydraulics from different sources, some not very good. Really don't know the technical reason for the, didn't play with it, but obviously, the fluid was over disengaging the clutch and even holding it part way opened.

Could have saved a couple of bucks from buying my new Cruze from that same dealer, but his service sucks and still sucks from other reports I have received.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

My clutch blew at 12,778 mi. And while I was waiting for the Chevy dealership to get an opening for me to have it brought in to b fixed it got ass ended by some drunk so I had to pay out of pocket $1770 to fix it bc gm won't warranty bc it was in a collision.... Currently I'm in ny if thy matters


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Those that have clutch issues and have PM'd me know the generals about what brought this thread into existence... But alot of people do not. I'm going to share with the forum whats transpired and where we are at right now and what we need. The sooner this takes place, the sooner these issues can be resolved.

Late last year I emailed photobucket links of my crapped out clutch to both GM and the clutch manufacturer. GM asked to see the clutch so i provided it to them, they promptly voided my warranty on the clutch assembly and transmission for installing a aftermarket clutch, crying foul that I didn't give them the opportunity to fix this issue. But fixing a broke car with defective replacement parts isn't really fixing, now is it. Because what GM didn't know was i had an email that was accidently CC to me from the clutch manufacturer, where the people in charge were discussing that my failure on my clutch assembly was a KNOWN defect, and gave the exact reason. They listed the break point for production of both the 1.8 and 1.4's with these defective clutches. They also discussed the extent of GM knowledge of these defective clutches being installed in cars that were continuing to be built. Once they realized what they had sent, they attempted 2 recalls on the email, both failed but Hotmail recorded the attempts. I received a 4th email with all the "good" information removed. I inquired as to what of this information they intended for me to have. None was the answer, naturally. I was asked not to reveal any of the information that was accidently sent to me. 

Currently I am in need of someone from *michigan* who has had a failed clutch, preferably someone that has had to pay to fix it, although i'm not being horribly picky. Such a person would be the last piece of this puzzle on this project i'm heading up. If you live in michigan, i'm calling on you, i'm hoping that you will step outside your comfort zone, and say hi to that person that just got out of their LT or Eco, ask them about their clutch, if they have had problems, did they have to pay. Then put them in touch with me. 

Cruzetalk I need your help, so i can help others.

Travis


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you confirm what was said earlier that the issue was supposedly resolved on cars manufactured after October 2011?

Thanks by the way for taking the lead on this. You've been very helpful and will save a lot of people a lot of money with this. If anything, the materials you have will be great ammunition for dealing with dealerships who refused to repair the failed clutch assemblies at no charge. 

I will be confronting my dealership about this in a couple of hours as I have to drop by to have them install the fog lights and leather seats I paid for when I bought the car last week.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would have taken that drunk to small claims court to cover those circumstantial damages. Already had to take insurance companies to small claims court, but for other reasons. Said I was 30% guilty for being there, guess they have a good point, if I wasn't there, wouldn't have been hit. But fortunately, the judge didn't see it that way, not only got the full damage for the repair, but additional compensation as well. 

Did that collision have anything to do with your clutch failure? Couldn't of have if it was already noted,


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> Those that have clutch issues and have PM'd me know the generals about what brought this thread into existence... But alot of people do not. I'm going to share with the forum whats transpired and where we are at right now and what we need. The sooner this takes place, the sooner these issues can be resolved.
> 
> Late last year I emailed photobucket links of my crapped out clutch to both GM and the clutch manufacturer. *GM asked to see the clutch so i provided it to them, they promptly voided my warranty on the clutch assembly and transmission for installing a aftermarket clutch, crying foul that I didn't give them the opportunity to fix this issue.* But fixing a broke car with defective replacement parts isn't really fixing, now is it. Because what GM didn't know was i had an email that was accidently CC to me from the clutch manufacturer, where the people in charge were discussing that my failure on my clutch assembly was a KNOWN defect, and gave the exact reason. They listed the break point for production of both the 1.8 and 1.4's with these defective clutches. They also discussed the extent of GM knowledge of these defective clutches being installed in cars that were continuing to be built. Once they realized what they had sent, they attempted 2 recalls on the email, both failed but Hotmail recorded the attempts. I received a 4th email with all the "good" information removed. I inquired as to what of this information they intended for me to have. None was the answer, naturally. I was asked not to reveal any of the information that was accidently sent to me.
> 
> ...



110 miles from Michigan, but guess that doesn't count. Really don't understand that section bolded in your post. Your clutch failed during warranty, and you didn't give your dealer the opportunity to repair it? That is sure one good way to void a warranty. As far as I am concerned for the next three years or 36,000 miles, whichever comes first, this is GM's car, and not mine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It might be GM's responsibility, but your tone will change if your clutch fails prematurely at 8k miles and they tell you its not covered under warranty due to it being a "wear item." 

This is why what Travis is doing is so important; to save us all from being royally screwed by GM if that ever does happen. They obviously know about it and they obviously aren't taking responsibility.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Have you considered posting and ad on the Michigan Craiglist/eBay Classifies/any other free classified I don't know about in the states?


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Nick, 

I gave it as general information, there are those that have asked me about the warranty issues in PM's so i wanted to make this all clear to those that have contemplated the idea of going aftermarket on their clutch. But It was also quite comical to me that the customer service person acted hurt that i didn't even give them the chance to fix it, when its clear they knew the parts were defective to begin with... so truly fixing it wasn't even an option. So voiding my warranty was just humorous to me, because they knew that to properly fix the car you would have to void the warranty. Its a fun little circle where you chase your tail. Personally, i want quality parts in my car, and if that means i have to have something custom made from scratch (which i did) to have the car fixed properly, i will. I don't worry about my clutch any longer, which is well worth the price of a voided warranty. Which in the big scheme, has NOTHING to do with all of this. 

This has been a really stressful last few months, I didn't ask for this info to get CC'd to me, I simply was minding my own business. But when life presents an injustice (the gobs of people that have had to pay to have their defective clutches fixed), and gives you the information that can stop that injustice, you have try and help all those that have been screwed out of money on a known defective part. The smallest amount i've heard was a guy that paid $800, his car had like 1k miles on it. They told him he didn't know how to drive a MT. The most obnoxious is a gentlemans car that has sat at the dealership for the last 3 months with a $2300 repair bill... his has like 3400 miles on it, he refuses to pay it, they refuse to fix it. The day i took my clutch assembly by, i was told there was a lady in there the week before that had 4k miles on her's and they charged her $1800 to fix it. Its this sort of injustice that i'm trying to correct, it would be nice to think they would fix these cars under warranty when they knew the parts were defective, but they don't always do that. Although some people have been fortunate enough to get a warranty repair (which gets back to repairing defective parts with defective parts). No matter how you flip the coin, the customer still got screwed.

The interoffice email i received said that they (clutch manufacturer) at that time (november 2011) did not have a fix for it but were trying to get one. BUT we haven't been hearing about any toasted clutches, at least i haven't on any cars built after nov., with the 1.8 and 1.4 (sonics/cruzes) so its hopeful they did get it straightened out. Its yet to be determined. 

i do want to thank everyone again for all the feedback through PM's, emails and phone calls. Ya'll have been great.

Travis


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

cruzing90 said:


> Have you considered posting and ad on the Michigan Craiglist/eBay Classifies/any other free classified I don't know about in the states?



funny you should mention this, i was thinking about that the other day and went to post on the automotive forum for that area on craiglist and after making a user name and writing my message, it said i had to wait 7 days to post links (which my message had links in it), So i saved it. I believe i should be eligible tomorrow to put up my post.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm pretty good at raising **** when I get screwed over, and this is one mistake GM does not want to make with me. It would be best for GM to hope and pray that I never have any issues with my clutch because such a problem would cost them more than they realize, but I will be keeping a very close eye on this thread in the unfortunate chance that I do run into an issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After doing a net search on this issue, seems like the OP of this thread is the only one I could find with this clutch problem. Basically the same thread in that Bob is an oil guy, site. That is all I could find.

Like I said, when I picked up my new 2004 Cavalier, knew right away I had clutch problem, no freeplay in the pedal, went back to the dealer I purchased that car from with dey all do dat BS. Just went to another dealer, a zillion Chevy dealers around here, no arguments, agreed it was a problem and they fixed it the next morning. No clutch problems even after 93,000 miles of driving this thing.

Always was able to work out problems with any private corporation, even if it went to small claims court, stay calm and give all the facts. Exception to that is dealing with the IRS or my property tax assessor, can't take those folks to court.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

what you have to remember Nick, is that when it comes to "ME" and the clutch issue.. i don't really give a ****. I fixed the problem, i have a completely different flywheel clutch and PP, so it would be much easier for me if i just forgot the whole thing. I didn't ask for GM's help, i didn't want their over engineered clutch, nor their warranty work. The whole thing was settled for me last summer when i had clutch masters build me a custom unit. So you have to remember, i'm not doing what i'm doing for ME. I don't want anything from them, i don't want them to fix my car, i don't want their clutch and i don't want them helping me. 

I'm doing this for every one else that has had to pay money out their pocket because its a "wear" item, and they've been verbally beat up by friends/family/dealership for "tearing their clutch out of their car" when really its simply defective. And believe me, thats a big side of why i'm doing this. Every single person thats emailed me has the same story, they've been told by the dealership or their family or friends that THEY did this, THEY tore their clutch out, they caused this damage. And it simply isn't true... i want those people to know they did nothing wrong. 

And yes there are other places on the web where you can find this issue, you might try chevrolet or GM help forums. I know there were some people on there complaining about being forced to pay for clutch repairs, unless they've purged them.  You might also just search this forum, there were people before me that had this issue.

okay, i'm outta here. I've got surgery today so i'm gonna be away from my computer for a few days. Ya'll have a good week.

oh and btw, Rockerxink, that whole having to pay for the clutch because you were re-ended is crazy. If the problem was already there and they knew it, it doesn't change it... **** you could cut the car in half and drive it around dragging the ass and it wouldn't effect the clutch. My level of dislike for GM has grown in leaps and bounds since i bought this car and stories like yours isn't helping my attitude toward them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Called up GM, and had a talk with them about this issue. I wanted it in writing that if my clutch were to fail prematurely, that I would not have to pay out of pocket to get it replaced. The woman I spoke to put me on hold for a good 25 minutes, then came back and said she spoke to the service manager at my dealership. He apparently stated to her (and myself yesterday), that they have not had any Chevy Cruzes come in for clutch related issues. However, he did do more research into it and found a note from GM saying that if anyone does come in with a clutch issue, that it should be *reported*. 

He did not mention to her if that means that it will be covered under a warranty, simply reported. I didn't want to accept that as an answer, saying that if it is reported, it is assumed that the customer will have to pay out of pocket for a KNOWN ISSUE. Were it not a known issue, GM wouldn't want to have it reported. 

The customer service representative stated that the only way that we should be required to pay for a clutch failure is if the actual clutch lining is burned due to misuse. If it is determined that the wear part of the clutch is not defective, GM _should _cover it. I also didn't want to take that as an answer as it is not clearly stated in my warranty manual, and it is a very vague and gray area. It is also not stated if any non-wear part of a clutch is covered under the bumper to bumper or powertrain warranty should they decide to cover it. She had to put me on hold several times to do some research and talk to her service adviser, until she said she'll have to do more research on this and schedule a time to call back and follow up with me. 

Here's what I wanted to get out of her. 
1. I wanted in writing that the non-wear portion of the clutch would be covered under the warranty should it fail within the warranty period, as dealers are currently only instructed to report it. It is not specifically stated anywhere that any clutch part is or is not covered in the booklet with one exeption. The only mention of the word "clutch" is in reference to what is not covered as maintenance under "clutch linings." 
2. I wanted in writing exactly which warranty the clutch applies to. Common sense should indicate that its under the powertrain warranty, but its not specifically stated in any of my documentation, and money > common sense when it comes to GM. 

Apparently, she could not find that information and at that time, and I had been on the phone with her for an hour. She is scheduled to call me back on Friday between 10:00 and 12:00 central time. I'll update this thread at that time. I won't let her off the hook until I get a letter sent out to me in writing stating that a premature clutch failure will be covered under warranty at no cost to me, signed by a GM employee. 

I also discovered that my car was manufactured on November 18th, 2011, so based on what Travis told me, my car shouldn't have the issue. That said, I want to cover my ass just in case I do have a premature clutch failure.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way but the way you worded that sounds like you don't know the first thing about a clutch assembly by saying "the non-wear portion". Pretty much every part of a clutch assembly could be considered a wear portion, including the throw out bearing, pressure plate, clutch disc and flywheel. Even if they covered one of those items but not the rest the labor charges would be the same.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, the service manager at my dealership claims there is no updated version of the clutch, they all have the same clutch.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but the way you worded that sounds like you don't know the first thing about a clutch assembly by saying "the non-wear portion". Pretty much every part of a clutch assembly could be considered a wear portion, including the throw out bearing, pressure plate, clutch disc and flywheel. Even if they covered one of those items but not the rest the labor charges would be the same.


How exactly am I supposed to not take this the "wrong way?" You sounded like a dick and even you realized it. What did I miss? You could have completely done away with the first sentence and would have come across with the exact same point without sounding like a condescending dick. 

No, I haven't worked on manual transmissions. I have rebuilt a Jaguar V12 and taken my car apart and put it back together, engine, suspension, interior, electrical and all. We're talking about premature failures here. Tell me right quick which of those are expected to fail first if abused? When someone doesn't know how to drive a manual, chances are they'll burn up the clutch disc and possibly glaze the flywheel (I've seen pictures...). The service rep I spoke to confirmed the same thing; "when they take it apart, they'll be able to tell if the issue is due to a defective part or due to driver abuse or error." That lady mentioned the first thing they'd look for is a burned clutch. Exactly how would a pressure plate, flywheel, or throwout bearing wear out in 5k-8k miles? What would someone need to do in order to cause those to wear that fast and NOT burn up the clutch disc?



Skilz10179 said:


> Also, the service manager at my dealership claims there is no updated version of the clutch, they all have the same clutch.


Of course they claim there's no updated version of the clutch. If they were to claim that, they would claim that one version is defective and would have to assume responsibility for its free repair. This is the whole reason for this entire thread; GM's refusal to take responsibility for this issue.

I don't know where Travis got the information, but don't take it out on me because you believe your dealer over what he says. He and another person so far have told me that supposedly all Cruzes with 1.4L motors built prior to October 2011 had the defective unit, and those built after did not. I'm just passing on what I was told.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Clutches are like brakes in that respect where is how you drive. If you brake on US 30 east of Yellowstone park down that 20 mile 15,000 foot mountain, nothing will be left of them. Or slam on the brakes every block in heavy city traffic. Even with multi-plate dragster type extremely expensive clutches, only good for a couple of runs. Can do the same thing in Cruze to get maximum performance, floor the engine and let the clutch slip to develop maximum power. Another way to wear out a clutch in a hurry is to use that pedal as a foot rest.

So any vehicle manufacturer has the right to put limits on clutch or brake warranties. My gripe was got a clutch with no free play, if you have that, better make an appointment in a hurry. Not sure why Travis had problems, sounds like his disk was made out of blotter paper, that would be definitely a manufacturer defect. Also warranty repairs on a defective anti-lock brake module, a DOT requirement that all vehicles are equipped with that troublesome piece of garbage, in my opinion.

Actually got my 2004 Cavalier sports coupe in Wausau, felt like a traitor to my dealer owner whose father and son now I have known for 40 years now. But he understood and took over on the warranty. Paid $7,300.00 cash for that car brand new, had $4,200.00 on my old GM card, had an additional factory rebate of $4,500.00, plus I got another $2,000.00 off for GM loyalty since I owned two other GM vehicles. At that price, they were moving fast, so had to make a quick decision.

Maybe a once in a lifetime deal, was shopping for a Cruze for over a year, nothing, so ordered this car from my friend. USB didn't work, gave him a call, said bring it in, no wait, found the plug was only half way in.

What I really wonder about is tires, purchased and supplied by Chevy and part of the vehicle system. There they send you to some tire dealer for warranty repair. That doesn't seem right. But maybe that has changed since practically all the dealers in town now are selling tires.

Also tried to sell me an extended warranty plan for a couple of thousand, if I purchased that for my Cavalier, would have been $2,000.00 poorer.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

ughhh... i feel like ****... but i better chime in on this. 

THE defective part is considered a wear part...THATS the problem. They always normally say that its been abused, when its simply defective, and the resulting damage looks like abuse which is why people have been having to pay, and some have not. It really depends on the dealership it seems. And my information is straight from a interoffice email accidently sent to me from the clutch manufacturer, although they most certainly didn't mean to send it to me. Skilzs is a good guy, you too don't need to bump heads over this... He knows whats up and we are all working toward the same thing. 

no, its still questionable about the clutches after nov. Simply from the wording in that same interoffice email, they were WORKING on a solution. And that email is from NOV 2011. So its still up in the air.

okay.. i feel terrible. Ya'll play nice, i'm going to bed.

EDIT: i'm not exactly 100% right now, so could someone do me a favor and find the link of my crapped out clutch disc and link it up. When these discs only grab on a couple spots, and they start slipping, they make hot spots on the flywheel which is assumed to be abuse by the service departments. I pulled mine before the hotspots really started although you can see a tiny little spot on the PP up toward the edge. They say its abuse, POOF.. you pay. OKAY.. nowwww i'm going to bed before i fall over.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TravsCruze said:


> ughhh... i feel like ****... but i better chime in on this.
> 
> THE defective part is considered a wear part...THATS the problem. They always normally say that its been abused, when its simply defective, and the resulting damage looks like abuse which is why people have been having to pay, and some have not. It really depends on the dealership it seems. And my information is straight from a interoffice email accidently sent to me from the clutch manufacturer, although they most certainly didn't mean to send it to me. Skilzs is a good guy, you too don't need to bump heads over this... He knows whats up and we are all working toward the same thing.
> 
> ...


Hope you get well soon. I guess it may not have been fixed after all. I wonder if this affects 100% of clutches or if its an occasional failure. 

Sucks that we all have this issue. I hope my dealer knowing I'm aware of this problem may work in my favor should I need any repairs done.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> Clutches are like brakes in that respect where is how you drive. If you brake on US 30 east of Yellowstone park down that 20 mile 15,000 foot mountain, nothing will be left of them. Or slam on the brakes every block in heavy city traffic. Even with multi-plate dragster type extremely expensive clutches, only good for a couple of runs. Can do the same thing in Cruze to get maximum performance, floor the engine and let the clutch slip to develop maximum power. Another way to wear out a clutch in a hurry is to use that pedal as a foot rest.
> 
> So any vehicle manufacturer has the right to put limits on clutch or brake warranties. My gripe was got a clutch with no free play, if you have that, better make an appointment in a hurry. Not sure why Travis had problems, sounds like his disk was made out of blotter paper, that would be definitely a manufacturer defect. Also warranty repairs on a defective anti-lock brake module, a DOT requirement that all vehicles are equipped with that troublesome piece of garbage, in my opinion.


This whole thing really boggles my mind. I lived in California for a long time where you really do have to drive hard by nature, being around a bunch of stupid people who can't drive and having to slam on your brakes regularly, but my brake pads still lasted me at least 50k miles, and my rotors still lasted me 100k miles. Back then, I was a teenager and drove like a madman too, and a 3300lb car with 11.25' front rotors wasn't going to be the best thing for high performance braking. 

That said, I'm not really understanding how the dealers and/or GM can so much as suspect that these failures are caused by user error. Are these clutches so poorly built overall that they can fail so easily, or that a master mechanic at a GM dealership should look at it and think that so many people are stupid enough to keep trashing clutches within one year of buying the car brand new compared to that of other cars? Are we supposed to be expert manual transmission drivers that have been doing this all our lives in order to get a decent life out of these? How is someone supposed to learn how to drive a manual transmission if they're afraid that within half a year of driving, they might be in for a huge repair bill if they're not delicately careful. Where did all the common sense go? If I worked at Midas shop and changed your brakes and you came back after 8,000 miles with the pads completely gone, the first thing I'd think is not "****, you drive like a moron." The first thing I'd think is "these must have been part of a defective batch." 

I understand isolated incidents, but when these reports are coming in from all over the place, alarm bells should be ringing. Nothing on a brand new Chevy Cruze should be broken within the first 12,000 miles of reasonable driving. Even with 14 launches at a drag strip and a custom tune, a master mechanic should look at it and think, "wow, not a single sign of excessive wear on the clutch disk, this is definitely a defective clutch."

/rant. I'll have more pieces of my mind to give the GM rep when she calls me back on Friday.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

This has to be fuelled by money and money alone, If GM were to officially acknowledge this, they couldn't just do it by paying for the repairs on what breaks, they would have to officially recall them and replace every singe clutch because once this was out, no one would want to be driving a car that could leave them stuck on the side of a high speed highway (like I was when mine failed after 400km). 


Now lets just say we take all the cars sold in North America in 2010/2011, assume that about 25% were manuals, and assume that GM would have to pay the dealer (with parts) maybe $2300. That would mean that the total bill would be over 147 million dollars. 


That's no checking the steering because something wasn't bolted right kind of recall. That is serious cash GM does not want to loose right now. As long as they can get away with calling this a "wear item" they will.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How exactly am I supposed to not take this the "wrong way?" You sounded like a dick and even you realized it. What did I miss? You could have completely done away with the first sentence and would have come across with the exact same point without sounding like a condescending dick.
> 
> No, I haven't worked on manual transmissions. I have rebuilt a Jaguar V12 and taken my car apart and put it back together, engine, suspension, interior, electrical and all. We're talking about premature failures here. Tell me right quick which of those are expected to fail first if abused? When someone doesn't know how to drive a manual, chances are they'll burn up the clutch disc and possibly glaze the flywheel (I've seen pictures...). The service rep I spoke to confirmed the same thing; "when they take it apart, they'll be able to tell if the issue is due to a defective part or due to driver abuse or error." That lady mentioned the first thing they'd look for is a burned clutch. Exactly how would a pressure plate, flywheel, or throwout bearing wear out in 5k-8k miles? What would someone need to do in order to cause those to wear that fast and NOT burn up the clutch disc?


Are you kidding me? You must be kidding me, right? I even said "don't take this the wrong way" and you still took it the wrong way LOL! *I was trying to help you out since the parts that are failing are wear parts! *Call be names all you want but it doesn't change the fact that the info i told you is something you need to arm yourself with if you want anyone knowledgeable about a manual transmissions to take you seriously. I don't care what kind of cars you've took apart, you made it clear that you didn't know enough about what you were talking about to make the demands you were making. If a clutch is slipping due to a manufacturer defect it can cause lots of heat which can kill pressure plate and flywheel because they both apply friction to the clutch plate, extreme enough heat can kill a throw out bearing as well. This same slipping can cause premature wear.



XtremeRevolution said:


> Of course they claim there's no updated version of the clutch. If they were to claim that, they would claim that one version is defective and would have to assume responsibility for its free repair. This is the whole reason for this entire thread; GM's refusal to take responsibility for this issue.
> 
> I don't know where Travis got the information, but don't take it out on me because you believe your dealer over what he says. He and another person so far have told me that supposedly all Cruzes with 1.4L motors built prior to October 2011 had the defective unit, and those built after did not. I'm just passing on what I was told


They are claiming there is no new clutch because they either don't know about it or there really isn't one. There is no proof showing that GM has ever fixed the problem. For your info i fully believe Travis and have never said otherwise. He and i have been exchanging PM's over this problem before this post was even started.

EDIT: I just want to add that i am not going to clutter up this thread again to argue with you, enjoy your new found knowledge that i have bestow upon you...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Are you kidding me? You must be kidding me, right? I even said "don't take this the wrong way" and you still took it the wrong way LOL! *I was trying to help you out since the parts that are failing are wear parts! *Call be names all you want but it doesn't change the fact that the info i told you is something you need to arm yourself with if you want anyone knowledgeable about a manual transmissions to take you seriously. I don't care what kind of cars you've took apart, you made it clear that you didn't know enough about what you were talking about to make the demands you were making. If a clutch is slipping due to a manufacturer defect it can cause lots of heat which can kill pressure plate and flywheel because they both apply friction to the clutch plate, extreme enough heat can kill a throw out bearing as well. This same slipping can cause premature wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. I shouldn't have reacted the way I did. Today has been a day of particularly many people giving me attitudes. I know you were trying to help, just the way you said it rubbed me the wrong way. 

I appreciate the knowledge you've given me. It will definitely be useful in the near future. If it is true that this problem was never really fixed to begin with, I'll probably need all the help I can get, and I appreciate you taking the time to help me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

While we're on the topic of failed clutches, I noticed that SPEC also makes a few clutches for this car. How involved is the clutch replacement? Does it require the removal of the transmission, and can it be done from underneath the car?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got a call back from GM this morning. 

The clutch pressure plate *IS *covered under the warranty from manufacturer/workmanship defect. 

Despite being a critical powertrain component, as of 2010, the pressure plate *is not* covered under the powertrain warranty and is covered only under the bumper to bumper warranty.

Past that, they just told me the exact same thing I've heard before, that if the part is determined to have worn prematurely as of a result of defect, it will be covered under the warranty. 

However, she couldn't get it to me in writing and said I would have to contact the dealer. She did however make a note of it in my case. Supposedly, the information is included in a document called "GM 5100 Powertrain Warranty Overview and FAQs."


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

While I found an AC Delco clutch kit on rockauto.com, it is no longer listed. Price wasn't cheap, about 500 bucks for the disk, throwout bearing, and pressure plate. Flywheel and hydraulics are extra, although a flywheel can be resurfaced, but then the pressure plate has to be resized as well. Really don't recommend this, just asking for more problems. Replace the flywheel.

While I have never done this on a Cruze and hope I never have to, did plenty of Honda's. A heck of a job, top of the engine has to be supported because the transaxle is also a part of the mounting system and you don't want that engine dropping to the floor breaking AC, PS, and other cables or harnesses. Half axles have to be removed meaning the front suspension and steering components that are in the way, all have to be removed, and the ball joints. Bell housing bolts are generally buried with all that other crap on top, as well as the transmission and clutch linkage. In this case the clutch hydraulics.

Since the transaxle has to be dropped from below, the vehicle really has to be up high, can't use oil changing ramps, the front wheels are off. Always a PITA with a unit body vehicle trying to find something that can support it. I use Douglas fir blocks, if good enough to support a 450,000 pound locomotive with rail ties, plenty good enough for a 3,000 pound vehicle.

Another PITA is on FWD vehicles, no working room and not even a good spot to securely grip that transaxle. Need two good guys on top with ropes hanging down securely tied, so that transaxle doesn't fall in my face. Two guys you really trust with your life.

A real PITA is aligning the clutch shaft in the disk splines, I make my own dowel to aligned the clutch disk, one degree off center and you are dead meat. Never will align that shaft if even a tad off. Then the throwout bearing doesn't want to stay in place. Have the transmission in gear so you can turn the half axles so the splines match up while trying to push it in. That is when you realize, God only gave you two hands, no way to start even one bell housing bolt. Also find yourself replacing the ball joints and other things that are worn.

Recently had to drop the TH-400 in my motorhome, previous owner never told me his brother-in-law played with it. That I could drop myself, man did that idiot butcher this thing, replaced everything including the planetaries. Wasn't too bad, all brand new Borg Warner parts including a new six bolt torque converter came to under 500 bucks. Only thing original was the housing. That I could do by myself, but never a transaxle on a FWD vehicle.

In other sites, people that get this done always seem to have other problems, AC, cruise control, emiisions, fuel line leaks, or whatever doesn't work after this kind of job. But told, its old and you have to expect this.

When I drive, think very much about the work in changing a clutch, its okay if you call me grandpa, am a grandpa with a dozen grandkids. But not the reason why I am very careful with that clutch. Its the huge amount of work involved in replacing it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I spoke to Travis via PM about the replacement, and he said its about as easy as it can get for a FWD clutch replacement. Its not like changing brakes, but its not horrible either. You just have to document and diagram everything. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

cruzing90 said:


> This has to be fuelled by money and money alone, If GM were to officially acknowledge this, they couldn't just do it by paying for the repairs on what breaks, they would have to officially recall them and replace every singe clutch because once this was out, no one would want to be driving a car that could leave them stuck on the side of a high speed highway (like I was when mine failed after 400km).
> 
> 
> Now lets just say we take all the cars sold in North America in 2010/2011, assume that about 25% were manuals, and assume that GM would have to pay the dealer (with parts) maybe $2300. That would mean that the total bill would be over 147 million dollars.
> ...



400km? /shakes head... 

you must be in canada, i've got a handful of canadians with failures, 3 or 4 at least (i'd have to go back and look to be certain). Did they do yours under warranty or point the finger at you? Cause i know of one gentleman that didn't make it much farther than you and had to pay for his repair his. Something like 2300 CAD was his bill.

And your absolutely correct, the cost of this blunder is huge and there is no way they are going to officially acknowledge this unless they are forced... which i'm working on.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When Reagan got elected with less government, we were thinking about the likes of the IRS and the EPA, but the very first thing to go was consumer protection as well as the pre-condition clause in health insurance. That darn near bankrupted me. All that garbage claiming to get 100 mpg was back on the shelves again. With a republican ran state, our consumer protection agency disappeared. Was on the news, a 60 personnel office was empty. Don't rely on our government for help.

What you are suppose to do and this I had to do, was to hire an attorney and take that corporation to court. Most ended in payment to avoid court cost and public embarrassment. But you certainly need a fool proof case with good evidence. 

Government was sure there to bail out GM when they got into big trouble. Don't like the present administration either as we are not paying for other peoples health insurance. Didn't increase the rates, but skyrocketed the deductible. Then our tax load drastically increased to paying for kids we never had the fun in making. Had to spend six years of my life fighting against socialism, we have that here.

Frustrating day yesterday, my stepdaughters 820 buck Sony laptop six months out of warranty. I didn't buy the **** thing, but just made inquiries for her. 130 bucks for their diagnostic check, 600 bucks if the mainboard if bad, I am sure it is, another 300 bucks for that cheapass HD they put in there. Not about to fight this, she is over 18 and should learn how to deal with this herself.

Since we have a congress that is funded by billionaires, we don't stand a chance with even more crooks running for office. Just tired of it all.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What was it that you hired an attorney for?

I haven't had issues with the trans yet, and I'm 675 miles in. Not a whole lot, I know, but if Travis isn't able to get a lawsuit going by the time my trans fails, I may look into that as a way to get my car fixed free of charge.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What was it that you hired an attorney for?
> 
> I haven't had issues with the trans yet, and I'm 675 miles in. Not a whole lot, I know, but if Travis isn't able to get a lawsuit going by the time my trans fails, I may look into that as a way to get my car fixed free of charge.


Inferred with the lack of consumer protection, congress expects you to hire an attorney. I have never hired one, but handled it myself in small claims court. Can get very technical if I have too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> Inferred with the lack of consumer protection, congress expects you to hire an attorney. I have never hired one, but handled it myself in small claims court. Can get very technical if I have too.


Is small claims court a good avenue to pursue reimbursement for the repair costs of what should have been a recalled item?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Get a statement from your dealer to the effect, he considers it a normal wear item, up to you or a certified mechanic to prove otherwise. Go to your local court and file a claim, they have to show up in court or will lose. May bring a representative alone with them. Be calm, no emotions and just provide the facts and see what the judge has to say about it.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> 400km? /shakes head...
> 
> you must be in canada, i've got a handful of canadians with failures, 3 or 4 at least (i'd have to go back and look to be certain). Did they do yours under warranty or point the finger at you? Cause i know of one gentleman that didn't make it much farther than you and had to pay for his repair his. Something like 2300 CAD was his bill.
> 
> And your absolutely correct, the cost of this blunder is huge and there is no way they are going to officially acknowledge this unless they are forced... which i'm working on.


Yup Im the guy that PM'd you saying that it broke after 400km, they replaced it after 2 weeks of **** and then after threatening GM for a couple weeks after the fact, I got $200 in gas cards and the top GM protection plan (120,000km/84 months bumper to bumper) as compensation. I made the point that being stranded on a 100km/h freeway with no clutch 2 days after buying a new car is way beyond "normal" (they actually tried to convince me that is why the warranty existed and offered me a free oil change) and they have to do a little better for me or else I would be inclined to make sure everyone I knew and met for the rest of my life never bought a GM car. 

Any luck with craigslist ads? I'm going to put a post on the Geo Metro forum I belong too, maybe someone there knows someone in Michigan.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I made the topic over in the Geo forum, Have you or someone you know had their new Chevy Cruze Clutch Fail?

So far the best suggestion was to make a Facebook page, I actually can't believe I didn't think of that. 

TravsCruze - I sent you a PM, I can make the facebook page if you don't have an account....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still don't know the reason for this clutch failure. Is it the clutch itself or was it a victim of poor hydraulics? As I have mentioned, when I took delivery or my brand new 04 Cavalier, the clutch would barely engage until the pedal was clear to the top. This isn't right I told that dealer, said perfectly normal, went to another Chevy dealer and was a TSB on that issue, poor sourcing on the the master and slave cylinder. Replaced both of those, then I had my one inch of free play.

With a delicate foot, pressing down on the clutch pedal should be easy for an inch or so before you start to feel resistance, if you don't have that free play, your clutch is not full engaged, will slip to some extent, and burn up.

So is lack of free play your issue?

Being sensitive on this issue with my 2012 Cruze, insisted on driving it around the parking lot before signing the papers. Did have that free play, and the worse gear is first, releasing the clutch slowly slightly above idle, should be chatter free with very smooth engagement. Love the clutch on my Cruze, extremely smooth and with proper free play. Just turned 900 miles on it with mostly city driving, still working great.

The reason why they use hydraulics is suppose to be maintenance free and self adjusting, just like your front disk brakes. First signs of problems is losing that free play, but can be either hydraulics or disk wear, the latter is typically accompanied with chatter, no matter how light.

Actually preferred the manually adjusted clutch on my old Honda, was real easy with a knurled plastic knob on top of the engine. How frequently I had to adjust that told me about disk wear. With a self adjusting clutch, have no idea where its at.

So is lack of free play the problem? Another tradeoff with hydraulics, fluid can leak out with wear on those neoprene seals in both the master and the slave cylinders.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

NickD i sent you a PM, but as i stated to him and for all those curious, it has nothing to do with adjustments or freeplay. 

Cruze90, thanks for the FB page... the help is more than welcome. 

And for those of you that simply can't figure out why these failures are occuring. Now remember, that i'm legally not at liberty to say the EXACT reason.. but i'll walk ya'll through a nice set of deductive reasoning that will point you to the culprit in all this.
-there is no adjustments in this system 
-there are only 3 parts in a clutch assembly (flywheel, clutch disc, pressure plate)
-the 1.8 and 1.4 only share one common part in their clutch assembly (clutch disc)
-the cars that with failing clutches are both the 1.8's and 1.4's

whats the defective part? There is your answer... if you can't figure it out, go hit yourself in the head with a hammer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for providing an update. Please continue to keep us posted on your progress with this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> NickD i sent you a PM, but as i stated to him and for all those curious, it has nothing to do with adjustments or freeplay.
> 
> Cruze90, thanks for the FB page... the help is more than welcome.
> 
> ...


Could be a couple of more parts, like the throwout bearing. Did you ever remove and MT to learn this bearing was frozen to the transmission main shaft? Suppose to glide easily back and forth on a well lubricated shaft. Granted a possibility for a partially engaged clutch disk.

Another component is the slave cylinder, okay, I don't know nothing on the Cruze, didn't buy a shop manual. But if I go back to my 04 Cavalier, the slave cylinder has to be precisely adjusted, this can fool the master cylinder. This is yet another possibility.

I have even removed clutch disks where the linings were worn down to the bare metal, without too much thinking, a 48 Ford coupe comes to mind. Would still lock solid and wouldn't slip when engaged, but that noise was terrible when taking off in 1st gear.

So again I ask, is the clutch disk the culprit or the victim?

Still would be happier both with my Cavalier and Cruze with a manual linkage clutch that is adjustable. Least you know for sure what is going on.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

culprit... and thats straight from the clutch manufacturers mouth. NOT MY OPINION. As i've said before, THEY sent ME this information completely UNINTENTIONALLY. Someone had their head up their butt and simply sent me all the interoffice emails concerning the pictures of my clutch assembly that i sent them. What i'm saying and have been saying has NOTHING to do with my opinion.. this is FACT. These clutch discs are defective. Nothing here is debatable, you have a defective part in your car, i did, and everyone else on this forum that is rolling in with a MT has a defective clutch. Even the people that have already had a failure and its been replaced.. it was only replaced with another defective clutch disc.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Romans considered asbestos as a substance from the gods and was great as a friction material for brakes and clutch disks. And super great for insulation in electrical and electronic applications like a brush holder. But then suddenly, EPA was claiming asbestos was causing cancer and overnight, had to find something else to replace it and recall all of our products that was using this over several thousand year old material that **** near bankrupted us.

I certainly was exposed to asbestos dust, hit 73 years of age last weekend, and don't have cancer, but now far more concerned about getting it from the EPA mandate on adding MTBE's to gasoline. In our products, even though the asbestos was already machined and buried deep within the confines, still hit with the possibility that one spec of dust would come off, go up someones nose and kill them with cancer. We had the option of switching over to porcelain and ceramics, was a huge investment, but at least something was available.

But nothing for brakes or clutch disks, kept quiet about that for something like ten years until something else came along, metallics replaced asbestos in these applications. At first we had our share of problems with these metallic particles grinding up ring gears and starter drives, we were the victims of this and really not much we could do this. This all started in around the mid-70's, didn't record this on my calendar. Basically recall a period of great stress.

Have such a thing as materials engineers that deal with problems like this, not exactly my field of expertise. But metallics have come a long way since then and of course, many patents in this field.

Not sure who this company is with this clutch disk, can only guess, maybe they didn't want to pay the royalties to use something that is proven, or came up with a new untested mix made in China. But can tell you in working in this field like close to 40 years, quality doesn't mean a **** thing to get an order. A penny difference in unit cost is the only thing that counts to get a large order. And with that order comes the liability for consequential damage and warranty reimbursement. Sure this clutch disk manufacturer is going through that now, but you or me as the consumer also has to pay the price.

Other key stress points and one that can't be argued is putting lead in gas, but that was given about a twenty year phase out period. HC's are really a form of causing cancer, but have the supreme power of an oil controlled congress keeping dead quiet on this issue along with the EPA. Another product, but unlike asbestos where the manufactures had full liability, are CFC's, such as R-12 used for years as a safe refrigerant, doesn't kill you like ammonia did. But like asbestos, was banned overnight, but in this case, the automotive people that used it were set free, and was completely borne by the consumer to switch over to R-134a.

Did you say you had a piece of paper to prove that clutch disk material was faulty? Do you still have that piece of paper? Reminds me of a liability suit placed against my company with a 2.5 million dollar claim. Was technical, and overlooked by everyone else. But as an expert witness, that is all I needed to block that suit. But had to interpret it to simple language that idiot attorneys, the judge, and jurors could understand.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

NickD said:


> Not sure who this company is with this clutch disk, can only guess, maybe they *didn't want *to pay the royalties *to use something that is proven, or came up with a new untested mix* made in China. But can tell you in working in this field like close to 40 years, quality doesn't mean a **** thing to get an order. A penny difference in unit cost is the only thing that counts to get a large order. And with that order comes the liability for consequential damage and warranty reimbursement. Sure this clutch disk manufacturer is going through that now, but you or me as the consumer also has to pay the price.


i think youve gotten about as close as you can get 



NickD said:


> Did you say you had a piece of paper to prove that clutch disk material was faulty? Do you still have that piece of paper?


yes i do, one copy is currently being safe guarded by my attorney. And its also redundantly stored in multiple places, in case I mysteriously drop dead tomorrow, or my home oddly gets vandalized and my computer system stolen.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could it be "Shenyang Kexiang Automobile Parts Co., Ltd.", or "Fujian Guanlean Automotive Parts Industry Co., Ltd." or "Zhejiang Daming Auto Parts Co., Ltd.

Or a lot more if I care to keep on looking, all supply clutch disks to Chevy based on GM specifications, but from my history with them, just one specification, cheap. We were a bit more conscientious insisting on doing 10,000 thermal cycles, specs only called for 3,000, amazing the number of failures above that number that only took minor modifications to make. But what the ****, as long as it made it through the warranty period, nobody really cared.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

NickD said:


> Could it be "Shenyang Kexiang Automobile Parts Co., Ltd.", or "Fujian Guanlean Automotive Parts Industry Co., Ltd." or "Zhejiang Daming Auto Parts Co., Ltd.
> 
> Or a lot more if I care to keep on looking, all supply clutch disks to Chevy based on GM specifications, but from my history with them, just one specification, cheap. We were a bit more conscientious insisting on doing 10,000 thermal cycles, specs only called for 3,000, amazing the number of failures above that number that only took minor modifications to make. But what the ****, as long as it made it through the warranty period, nobody really cared.


The clutch manufacturer is a company by the name of LuK. 

You can't get to their websites as i originally did months ago, they've revamped the whole thing. You use to be able to go to lukclutch.com directly in germany, but now it just redirects you to schaeffler since i had my contact with them. /shrug. 

if they are like most of these companies they simply farm out their orders to some less developed country where labor is dirt cheap, have their name put on the box and then mark it up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On this board, am the new kid on the block, but didn't take too long to realize this is an international site. Thinking the Cruze is strictly a USA product was very narrow minded on my part with an introduction into the USA in the 2011 models. When in reality, a global produced vehicle manufactured in many different plants throughout the world starting with the model year 2008. It also is a world designed vehicle.

"Cruze production sites include Gunsan, Jeonbuk, South Korea;[SUP][13][/SUP], Saint Petersburg, Russia;[SUP][14][/SUP] Shenyang, China;[SUP][15][/SUP] and Halol, India;[SUP][16][/SUP] Hanoi, Vietnam since April 2010 in complete knock-down (CKD) form,[SUP][17][/SUP][SUP][18][/SUP] Ust-Kamenogorsk, Kazakhstan from May 2010;[SUP][19][/SUP] Rayong, Thailand after December 2010,[SUP][20][/SUP], Valencia, Venezuela, and São Caetano do Sul, Brazil from 2011.[SUP][21][/SUP] Holden's localized hatchback version of the Cruze to be built at the Elizabeth, South Australia factory from late 2011 will join the Cruze sedan manufactured there since March 2011.[SUP][22][/SUP] GM in the United States has upgraded the existing plant in Lordstown, Ohio to manufacture the Cruze, investing more than US$350 million.[SUP][23][/SUP] At the ceremony of the start of production of Cruze at Ohio, Mark Reuss, the president of GM’s North American operations said, "This is everything for us". It is described as GM’s most significant new vehicle introduction into North America since the Chapter 11 reorganization in 2009, and is GM's latest attempt to build a small size car that North American consumers would "buy because they like it — not simply because it is cheap".[SUP][24]"[/SUP]

Doing a net search on clutch problems, seems like the greatest problems are from Cruze's manufactured in New Deli, LOL, where is New Deli? Okay, India.

My Cruze was made in Lordstown, Ohio, least that is what that new car sticker says starting off with the 2011 model year. Where was yours made?

My sweetheart if from Venezuela, had to go down there to meet her, but also looked at new Toyota Corolla's, what a shock when I opened the hood, no OBD II, took me back to the 80's with a carburetor sitting on top of the engine and could actually see the ground without all that emissions stuff you find in USA made vehicles, no catalytic converter either. But the body style was just like the ones sold here. So with a worldwide market, not really comparing apples with apples.

Also shocked to find out Cruze's come with diesel engines, but certainly not in the USA. Thought I read something about next year, along with that station wagon type body.

We are not comparing apples with apples with the Cruze, and only heaven knows where the components are coming from.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On this board, am the new kid on the block, but didn't take too long to realize this is an international site. Thinking the Cruze is strictly a USA product was very narrow minded on my part with an introduction into the USA in the 2011 models. When in reality, a global produced vehicle manufactured in many different plants throughout the world starting with the model year 2008. It also is a world designed vehicle.

"Cruze production sites include Gunsan, Jeonbuk, South Korea;[SUP][13][/SUP], Saint Petersburg, Russia;[SUP][14][/SUP] Shenyang, China;[SUP][15][/SUP] and Halol, India;[SUP][16][/SUP] Hanoi, Vietnam since April 2010 in complete knock-down (CKD) form,[SUP][17][/SUP][SUP][18][/SUP] Ust-Kamenogorsk, Kazakhstan from May 2010;[SUP][19][/SUP] Rayong, Thailand after December 2010,[SUP][20][/SUP], Valencia, Venezuela, and São Caetano do Sul, Brazil from 2011.[SUP][21][/SUP] Holden's localized hatchback version of the Cruze to be built at the Elizabeth, South Australia factory from late 2011 will join the Cruze sedan manufactured there since March 2011.[SUP][22][/SUP] GM in the United States has upgraded the existing plant in Lordstown, Ohio to manufacture the Cruze, investing more than US$350 million.[SUP][23][/SUP] At the ceremony of the start of production of Cruze at Ohio, Mark Reuss, the president of GM’s North American operations said, "This is everything for us". It is described as GM’s most significant new vehicle introduction into North America since the Chapter 11 reorganization in 2009, and is GM's latest attempt to build a small size car that North American consumers would "buy because they like it — not simply because it is cheap".[SUP][24]"[/SUP]

Doing a net search on clutch problems, seems like the greatest problems are from Cruze's manufactured in New Deli, LOL, where is New Deli? Okay, India.

My Cruze was made in Lordstown, Ohio, least that is what that new car sticker says starting off with the 2011 model year. Where was yours made?

My sweetheart if from Venezuela, had to go down there to meet her, but also looked at new Toyota Corolla's, what a shock when I opened the hood, no OBD II, took me back to the 80's with a carburetor sitting on top of the engine and could actually see the ground without all that emissions stuff you find in USA made vehicles, no catalytic converter either. But the body style was just like the ones sold here. So with a worldwide market, not really comparing apples with apples.

Also shocked to find out Cruze's come with diesel engines, but certainly not in the USA. Thought I read something about next year, along with that station wagon type body.

We are not comparing apples with apples with the Cruze, and only heaven knows where the components are coming from.


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

so whats the cut off date? just picked up a 2012 eco. manufactured on 10-2011 so is this date before or after the supposedly corrected the defective clutch/pressure plate were installed or do I have a car on the boader that might or might not have defected parts? so far no problems with the clutch . I have put 1200 miles on it, all highway driving in three weks


----------



## Blueblackcruze (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an automatic 2012 and its got an automatic trans but its slipping and having issues. GM tells me the car is fine when its very clear in driving the car that it feels like its pulling a truck behind it and accelerates poorly and rpms revving up and car not accelerating. They have been extremely unhelpful even with data i have provided them.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

i have 22,000 miles on my 11 Mt eco and while I did have a transmission replaced. My clutch has been perfect.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

unitednations161 said:


> i have 22,000 miles on my 11 Mt eco and while I did have a transmission replaced. My clutch has been perfect.


Why was your transmission replaced?


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

It was making an odd noise when cold. So GM replaced it, Gave me 3 payments and onstar for 3 years.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> It was making an odd noise when cold. So GM replaced it, Gave me 3 payments and onstar for 3 years.


Wow, they really took care of you!


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah they did, i didn't even ask for anything. Just for it to be fixed because my dealership was being retarded. Then two days after it was fixed Gm called back and gave me that for my troubles. That right there kept me a GM customer for my next car as well. That was really great!


----------



## bruces1g (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys, a newbie here, and new Cruze owner as well. In fact, we have two of them: Both 2011 Eco models with the turbo and 6-speed MT. My wife's car was used (11,400 miles), while mine is new 2011 (yeah, found a dealer with one still on the ground) that has just gone over 1,000 miles. 

I have to admit that she and I both have been driving the cars a wee bit hard. So now I am worried that I have a ticking time bomb in these things. 

So far, they have both been flawless in the clutch and trans. I have a lot of experience in driving MTs ( a 69 Charger RT, 86 IROC Z, couple of pickup trucks, and 5 MGBs) and I would have noticed anything fishy in either one. I hope. But so far they have both been pushed pretty hard and seem to be just fine. 

BTW, don't know if it helps any with your research, but we are in Alabama. Both cars are Ohio built. 

Thanks for this info. I will be watching this thread - and my clutch - very closely now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just reporting back here. ~3000 miles and no clutch issues.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Here just checking in and no clutch issues on mine 1.8L 6 speed Manual ~9900 miles Flawless


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I've never burned out a clutch on any car I've ever owned before it hit 100k miles, except for the 1976 Gremlin I had once. It burned out at around 78k, and I bought it used at 42k.


----------



## albow77 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have about 1700 miles on my 12 eco 6m made in Aug 11. No problems with clutch. I think this post is scaring people about their clutches in their cars. Just how many people have had problems with their clutches. I can't really tell by this thread. Are there alot or a few so far?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

albow77 said:


> I have about 1700 miles on my 12 eco 6m made in Aug 11. No problems with clutch. I think this post is scaring people about their clutches in their cars. Just how many people have had problems with their clutches. I can't really tell by this thread. Are there alot or a few so far?


There's a good number, but its also from 2011 model years. According to the internal emails that Travis got, supposedly 1.4L Turbo Cruzes manufactured after mid October 2011 don't have this issue, and 1.8L Cruzes manufactured after mid November 2011 as well. It really may not be an issue, but its good to be prepared.


----------



## nutik90 (Mar 19, 2012)

i recently too have just bought a brand new 2012 chevy cruze LT and the first day i test drove/bought it i told the dealer i could smell burning rubber like the clutch was burning up and the dealer told me "its fine its a brand new car that is why it smells" i took no action with it because i dont know much about cars but had a tiny feeling that the clutch SHOULD NOT smell this bad on a brand new car that only has 11 miles on it. i drove my car around for about 2 1/2 months and it is at 3500 miles. well the other night at 1:30 am on March 18 2012 my RPM's began to skie rocket in the 5-6 RPMS while it was in 2 gear along with 3 and 4th ect. i got about a half mile to a mile after this started and when i stopped i could not put the car back into gear and the clutch was very loose like it was dead. u could feel the differance in it that something was not right. and along with that the smell was terrible and there was black stuff all over my rims which mind you were clean and not black before this happened. i drive my car slow and with ease and do no beat it up for it is my first car i bought with my money so i knew i didnt mess the clutch up. at 3500 miles my clutch failed on me and it needed to be towed back to my house. i have not heard anything from the dealership yet if it will be covered but i will make sure because i am going to print this forum out and show it to the dealership and if i have to contact GM about this and show them this forum to get it fix by the warrenty i will. if i get any more INFO about this i will post more. i should have known from the day i bought it when i smelt the clutch that there was going to be a problem. i hope to fix this soon and hope GM admits to this problem and recalls all these cars and gives people there money back for the people it should have covered due to Failure and a bad part. 


i think that we should not only start a facebook an all over the web but a petition should be started to get them to realise the problem and have it fixed and recalled imdiately.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Do let us know how it goes. An issue like that should be covered by the warranty since you clearly smelled it while leaving the lot and brought it to the dealer's attention. Sounds like it was an assembly or manufacturing defect and you may just be unlucky, but either way they should cover it. 

I have a number I can give you to the GM case manager that I spoke to who helped me with a suspension issue. She's very courteous and is definitely above the typical service rep you speak to when you call them. Shoot me a private message (click on my name) and I'll send you her information so you can get in touch with her directly and she can help you get this all figured out.


----------



## nutik90 (Mar 19, 2012)

also i forgot ive always had a problem with 4th gear as well it sticks a bit and shakes pretty bad when shifting into gear for about 1 minute every time it is put into this gear. then it stops none of my other gears are like this at all.


----------



## nutik90 (Mar 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Do let us know how it goes. An issue like that should be covered by the warranty since you clearly smelled it while leaving the lot and brought it to the dealer's attention. Sounds like it was an assembly or manufacturing defect and you may just be unlucky, but either way they should cover it.
> 
> I have a number I can give you to the GM case manager that I spoke to who helped me with a suspension issue. She's very courteous and is definitely above the typical service rep you speak to when you call them. Shoot me a private message (click on my name) and I'll send you her information so you can get in touch with her directly and she can help you get this all figured out.




yes i would love the info in case i need it thanks. i private messaged you thanks appercaite it i will keep update on what happens with the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nutik90, which engine and what is the final assembly date printed on the door placard? Also, file a report with the NHTSA and follow up with GMs response and the final result. This thread is one place to report these problems, but unless the NHTSA is notified by enough people with this problem GM won't feel as much pressure to fix the clutch problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nutik90 said:


> i recently too have just bought a brand new 2012 chevy cruze LT and the first day i test drove/bought it i told the dealer i could smell burning rubber like the clutch was burning up and the dealer told me "its fine its a brand new car that is why it smells" i took no action with it because i dont know much about cars but had a tiny feeling that the clutch SHOULD NOT smell this bad on a brand new car that only has 11 miles on it. i drove my car around for about 2 1/2 months and it is at 3500 miles. well the other night at 1:30 am on March 18 2012 my RPM's began to skie rocket in the 5-6 RPMS while it was in 2 gear along with 3 and 4th ect. i got about a half mile to a mile after this started and when i stopped i could not put the car back into gear and the clutch was very loose like it was dead. u could feel the differance in it that something was not right. and along with that the smell was terrible and there was black stuff all over my rims which mind you were clean and not black before this happened. i drive my car slow and with ease and do no beat it up for it is my first car i bought with my money so i knew i didnt mess the clutch up. at 3500 miles my clutch failed on me and it needed to be towed back to my house. i have not heard anything from the dealership yet if it will be covered but i will make sure because i am going to print this forum out and show it to the dealership and if i have to contact GM about this and show them this forum to get it fix by the warrenty i will. if i get any more INFO about this i will post more. i should have known from the day i bought it when i smelt the clutch that there was going to be a problem. i hope to fix this soon and hope GM admits to this problem and recalls all these cars and gives people there money back for the people it should have covered due to Failure and a bad part.
> 
> 
> i think that we should not only start a facebook an all over the web but a petition should be started to get them to realise the problem and have it fixed and recalled imdiately.




nutik90,
I would like to apologize to for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations with this issue. I would like you to keep me posed on this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Crap, I have a 2012 Cruze RS LT1 6spd MT. Just check the stamped date of Manufacturing and its 08/11. I hope I don't have an issues with my cluth down the road. I have it almost 2 months with 1100 Miles. 1.4L Turbo. No issues yet, other then when the clutch is cold, its a little stiff shifting the first 3 or 4 times. Then the clutch warms up and she shifts beautifully..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Crap, I have a 2012 Cruze RS LT1 6spd MT. Just check the stamped date of Manufacturing and its 08/11. I hope I don't have an issues with my cluth down the road. I have it almost 2 months with 1100 Miles. 1.4L Turbo. No issues yet, other then when the clutch is cold, its a little stiff shifting the first 3 or 4 times. Then the clutch warms up and she shifts beautifully..


Keep an eye on it. Obviously we are aware of the problem and since Stacy frequents this board and has posted in this thread, she's aware that we're aware of the problem, so if the problem should come up, we simply turn around and tell GM "I told you so." If enough people have the problem, they will be forced to act.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

New '12 Cruze Eco 6M owner here. Manufacture date is 02/12. Hopefully won't have an issue but now will definitely keep an eye on it. Only like 150 miles on the car so far. Only thing I dislike is how soft the clutch is but that's par for the course with stock clutches.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

'11 Eco here, no slip yet but doesn't bite as much as it use to.. It use to chirp 2nd with tcs off.. and the "eco grind" has never gone away

Now i'm confused, when I first bought the car it had a horrible "burning clutch" smell.. I thought that was just cause it was a new clutch breaking in, but is it cause of faulty junk GM clutch? Or was that normal?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> '11 Eco here, no slip yet but doesn't bite as much as it use to.. It use to chirp 2nd with tcs off.. and the "eco grind" has never gone away
> 
> Now i'm confused, when I first bought the car it had a horrible "burning clutch" smell.. I thought that was just cause it was a new clutch breaking in, but is it cause of faulty junk GM clutch? Or was that normal?



SBK15,
Are you still smelling a "burning clutch" smell? If you are I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me; I would be happy to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

2011 ECO, Clutch was slipping before the car had 1k miles on it. Took it to the dealership and they said it was normal break in, I told them I am not a mindless customer and I know that is not correct, they would do nothing, at all. Now when I go in, the manager treats me different, he knew there is/was a problem, has talked to me about it, and even appologized. I have been chasing the popping noise up front, now that GM has come up with a solution, I will be getting that fixed. Another solution I am waiting on is the 2006 up Impala SS AFM oil consumption issue, there was supposed to be a release of the parts to fix it, including the lifter valley sheild back in December, still not released.


----------



## Bill Krause (Mar 26, 2012)

My clutch has not failed, but it does slip and not in a consistent and predictable fashion. Yesterday I was at a light and when I started off the car started to pull from the stop and then the engine began to rev without any additional forward progress. I downshift and have had the car stall while going down the gears. I am beginning to believe that this is also due to the inconsistent clutch engagement. I am no novice to manual transmissions.

BTW this occurred on the way to get my first tank of gas. 415 miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bill Krause said:


> My clutch has not failed, but it does slip and not in a consistent and predictable fashion. Yesterday I was at a light and when I started off the car started to pull from the stop and then the engine began to rev without any additional forward progress. I downshift and have had the car stall while going down the gears. I am beginning to believe that this is also due to the inconsistent clutch engagement. I am no novice to manual transmissions.
> 
> BTW this occurred on the way to get my first tank of gas. 415 miles.


I hope you took the car straight back to the dealer. That's unacceptable. It really sounds like this is a manufacturing defect on some clutches but not all. I can't say for sure, but I'm 4700 miles in and I haven't had any issues with my clutch.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't watched the RPM much to see if I have had this problem. Although there are times that acceleration feels stronger than others. One weird thing that happened the other day was, I was pulling out of a parking lot into a main street and traffic was heavy. I finally got a clear spot where I could pull out quickly and easily make it. So I pulled out turning right, and as soon as I pulled out the light in front of me turned red anyway so I had revved it to about 4,000 pulling out. I pushed the clutch in and the motor hung at 4,000 for what seemed like 3-4 seconds before coming down. Either the flywheel is super light or something is up. It's only happened that one time with about 1,400 miles on the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm at 4300 miles with a 2012 ECO. Final assembly was Oct 11. So far no problems and the clutch pedal has about an inch of play on both ends of the throw/foot push. The friction point is just below halfway down. I agree with Extreme that this appears to be hit or miss on the clutch assemblies.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bill Krause said:


> My clutch has not failed, but it does slip and not in a consistent and predictable fashion. Yesterday I was at a light and when I started off the car started to pull from the stop and then the engine began to rev without any additional forward progress. I downshift and have had the car stall while going down the gears. I am beginning to believe that this is also due to the inconsistent clutch engagement. I am no novice to manual transmissions.
> 
> BTW this occurred on the way to get my first tank of gas. 415 miles.



Bill Krause,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I'm a little late to the game but my clutch has failed, indirectly. My slave blew, and spit brake fluid all over my drive way. This took the clutch out with it. It happened at about 5k miles. They replaced the slave and entire clutch assembly.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I haven't watched the RPM much to see if I have had this problem. Although there are times that acceleration feels stronger than others. One weird thing that happened the other day was, I was pulling out of a parking lot into a main street and traffic was heavy. I finally got a clear spot where I could pull out quickly and easily make it. So I pulled out turning right, and as soon as I pulled out the light in front of me turned red anyway so I had revved it to about 4,000 pulling out. I pushed the clutch in and the motor hung at 4,000 for what seemed like 3-4 seconds before coming down. Either the flywheel is super light or something is up. It's only happened that one time with about 1,400 miles on the car.


It wouldn't be that the flywheel is light, but heavy. Think about it. A heavy flywheel will carry its momentum longer. Light weight flywheels are typically used in racing applications where revs need to often change very quickly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

oshia86 said:


> It wouldn't be that the flywheel is light, but heavy. Think about it. A heavy flywheel will carry its momentum longer. Light weight flywheels are typically used in racing applications where revs need to often change very quickly.


That's what I was thinking too, but having not actually worked on any manual transmissions, I wasn't 100% sure. Now that you explained it that way, the flywheel certainly feels rather heavy as the car does hold it's revs for quite a while. It's kind of annoying with the Cruze Eco in the 1-2 shift.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's what I was thinking too, but having not actually worked on any manual transmissions, I wasn't 100% sure. Now that you explained it that way, the flywheel certainly feels rather heavy as the car does hold it's revs for quite a while. It's kind of annoying with the Cruze Eco in the 1-2 shift.


Part of the rev holding is the ECU keeping the engine at speed. It used to be that when you let off the gas and put the clutch in the engine speed would drop almost immediately to idle. This made it harder to shift smoothly.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

obermd said:


> Part of the rev holding is the ECU keeping the engine at speed. It used to be that when you let off the gas and put the clutch in the engine speed would drop almost immediately to idle. This made it harder to shift smoothly.


Had the same issue withy first new car. We complained enough and got the manufacturer to release an update getting rid of the rev hang


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Had the same issue withy first new car. We complained enough and got the manufacturer to release an update getting rid of the rev hang


I tried to get Vince to fix it with trifecta.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Not sure the manuf. date of my 12' Cruze ECO 6MT... I did just hit 3k miles. Clutch seems to be ok. My only downfall is that like everyone else, seems to have a grind occasionally into 2nd gear when running it hard.

The first week I had the car, it produced that burning clutch smell. Now, I don't really smell it at all, and I do see sometimes the shifter wobbles a bit in 4th gear. I think I had it pop out of 4th gear once too, but could have been my slight of hand.

I plan to take my Cruze to the dealer eventually.. I have the trunk latch issue where it won't open, a weird noise when car was turned off (sounded like stuck horn, not the buzzing from brakes or anything), driver side power seat (TSB - P1-0686), gas gauge doesn't go to Full, car sometimes won't unlock on first try even though lights flash, and I will have them check the ECM for Engine Hesitation Issue as my throttle response is pathetic sometimes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Not sure the manuf. date of my 12' Cruze ECO 6MT... I did just hit 3k miles. Clutch seems to be ok. My only downfall is that like everyone else, seems to have a grind occasionally into 2nd gear when running it hard.
> 
> The first week I had the car, it produced that burning clutch smell. Now, I don't really smell it at all, and I do see sometimes the shifter wobbles a bit in 4th gear. I think I had it pop out of 4th gear once too, but could have been my slight of hand.
> 
> I plan to take my Cruze to the dealer eventually.. I have the trunk latch issue where it won't open, a weird noise when car was turned off (sounded like stuck horn, not the buzzing from brakes or anything), driver side power seat (TSB - P1-0686), gas gauge doesn't go to Full, car sometimes won't unlock on first try even though lights flash, and I will have them check the ECM for Engine Hesitation Issue as my throttle response is pathetic sometimes.


What octane level are you running?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The final assembly date is on the door placard with the tire pressures.

The Cruze has a slow clutch, especially going into 2nd. I can shift about twice as fast into 3, 4, 5, and 6 as I can into 1 and 2.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Not sure the manuf. date of my 12' Cruze ECO 6MT... I did just hit 3k miles. Clutch seems to be ok. My only downfall is that like everyone else, seems to have a grind occasionally into 2nd gear when running it hard.
> 
> The first week I had the car, it produced that burning clutch smell. Now, I don't really smell it at all, and I do see sometimes the shifter wobbles a bit in 4th gear. I think I had it pop out of 4th gear once too, but could have been my slight of hand.
> 
> I plan to take my Cruze to the dealer eventually.. I have the trunk latch issue where it won't open, a weird noise when car was turned off (sounded like stuck horn, not the buzzing from brakes or anything), driver side power seat (TSB - P1-0686), gas gauge doesn't go to Full, car sometimes won't unlock on first try even though lights flash, and I will have them check the ECM for Engine Hesitation Issue as my throttle response is pathetic sometimes.




AkotaHsky,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you would like me to call and set up an appointment with your dealer please send me a PM with your name, phone number and VIN. Also, if you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I tried to get Vince to fix it with trifecta.


PLEASE vince fix this stupid rev hang.... its like waiting for bad sex when this thing revs down!!!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

okay boys and girls... i appoligize for being not so visible for the last couple months, there were alot of reasons. Part of it was that i simply wasn't in the country. 

On a more relevent topic, i've grown disenchanted with my current legal representation over this issue and their inability to see it come to a public light. I will be be turning all my documentation over to others whom I hope will be more interested in seeing this wrong made right.

I will keep you all updated as soon as I know something.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a '12 Cruze Eco as well with:

- burning smell when I first bought it, dealer said was normal.
- shifter knob shaking in 4th
- strange buzz when turning off the car, until the headlights go off
- sitting at idle, sometimes the speedometer would jump up then back down.

However clutch appears to not be slipping, and burning smell has gone away.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rubiconjp said:


> I have a '12 Cruze Eco as well with:
> 
> - burning smell when I first bought it, dealer said was normal.
> - shifter knob shaking in 4th
> ...




rubiconjp,
I would suggest that you have your local dealership look into these issues for you if you have not already done so. Please keep me posted on your issues. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

rubiconjp said:


> I have a '12 Cruze Eco as well with:
> 
> - burning smell when I first bought it, dealer said was normal.
> - shifter knob shaking in 4th
> ...


1)the weird speedo thing has been talked about several times on the forum.. mine does it as well.. /shrug. Weird electrical issues
2)the buzz whenyou turn car off, until headlights go out... umm.. thats a new one to me.
3)burning smell.. well it depends on what the burning smell smelled like.. the exhaust system has to burn off normally and you'll get that smell for certain. If it was a clutch smell, then you already know the situation on that. As thats what this thread is about.
4)what speed are you driving when your getting the shifter knob shake? If your under 2k rpm, your lugging your engine, downshift to an appropriate gear that puts your RPMs over 2k. See if that gets rid of the shake. If not... well.. you got something else going on my friend but i'm guessing your lugging the engine.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks to TravsCruze and Stacy for the excellent thread, as well as Chevrolet representation on this board. Not too often do I see the presence of manufacturer on internet discussion forums (and I participate in quite a few), so it is always very refreshing to see it.

Regarding the 4th gear wobble and the weird noise when turning engine off (low horn like buzz), I also saw those being reported in this thread:


AkotaHsky said:


> The first week I had the car, it produced that burning clutch smell. Now, I don't really smell it at all, and I do see *sometimes the shifter wobbles a bit in 4th gear*. I think I had it pop out of 4th gear once too, but could have been my slight of hand. I plan to take my Cruze to the dealer eventually.. I have the trunk latch issue where it won't open, *a weird noise when car was turned off (sounded like stuck horn, not the buzzing from brakes or anything)*, driver side power seat (TSB - P1-0686), gas gauge doesn't go to Full, car sometimes won't unlock on first try even though lights flash, and I will have them check the ECM for Engine Hesitation Issue as my throttle response is pathetic sometimes.


 It seems that mine and AkotaHsky's have a few similar issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rubiconjp said:


> Thanks to TravsCruze and Stacy for the excellent thread, as well as Chevrolet representation on this board. Not too often do I see the presence of manufacturer on internet discussion forums (and I participate in quite a few), so it is always very refreshing to see it.
> 
> Regarding the 4th gear wobble and the weird noise when turning engine off (low horn like buzz), I also saw those being reported in this thread: It seems that mine and AkotaHsky's have a few similar issues.




rubiconjp,
First I would like to say that I love being out here on the forum and assisting customers in any way that I can!! I would like to look into your issues for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

rubiconjp said:


> I have a '12 Cruze Eco as well with:
> 
> 
> - burning smell when I first bought it, dealer said was normal.
> ...



I have all of those too. Well, had, as far as the first issue is concerned. It's just break-in. Every car does it. Years ago when my parents brought home an Infiniti on a test drive to see if it'd fit in the garage, I almost called the fire department because I thought the house was on fire.


My shift knob shakes in 4th too. Weird, but not really devastating.


Pretty sure that buzz is the alternator whirring while the more power-hungry electronics are still on. I noticed this to be the case also before I open the door, which kills the stereo.


The speedo thing I've had too. Freaked me out at first, but it only happens at a stop, so that's a plus. If it does it again, I'll have it looked at.



TravsCruze said:


> 1)4)what speed are you driving when your getting the shifter knob shake? If your under 2k rpm, your lugging your engine, downshift to an appropriate gear that puts your RPMs over 2k. See if that gets rid of the shake. If not... well.. you got something else going on my friend but i'm guessing your lugging the engine.


It seems to happen around 2500k for me or so. I'll get back to you on this in a little bit when I leave again.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> rubiconjp,
> First I would like to say that I love being out here on the forum and assisting customers in any way that I can!! I would like to look into your issues for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy. Since I'm reading that others also are having the same issues, and being a single parent, I really need my car 7 days a week, thus it is a bit difficult for me to leave car in service. I'll continue to monitor this excellent forum for successful resolutions to these issues, thus might save me time.

Travs, I'm not lugging the motor at all. If I slightly hold the shifter back, the vibration goes away, 40-45 mph in 4th on flat road. Anyway I've been driving manual since 1989, and even drive off road extensively with my manual Jeep Rubicon.


----------



## suresh (May 16, 2012)

We have a same problem in Indian Version of the Cruze LTZ Manual transmission. The clutch is worn out in 20K KM for me and just now given the car to dealer. Will detail Shortly about my experience.

I am an novice concerning the internals of a car. 

When the Cruze clocked around 10,000 KM, a kind of burning smell came through the A/C vents. For certain reasons I dont know why this comes up an i started making complaints with the dealer. 

None of them were able to identify it. They asked me not to use the "AQS"  , How funny they are. No body attended the problem and the burnt smell kept coming up. The only way is to switch off the a/c for some time and switch on again. 

May 13 2012, on my way back to Chennai (750 KM drive), as i was about to reach Chennai, the clutch gave problems. Gears dont engage easily and some how I managed to reach home and next day the car was given to dealer. 

I have been told for a clutch replacement is required. I asked for warranty and they told me clutch doesnt cover under warranty. 
The Cruze has clocked 21322KM so far in two years and its a 2010 Model.

I wrote to GM India , referring to a thread here in this forum and the problems were detailed and what ever the kind words that the dealer told at the time of buying the car about the warranty and so on. 

I think a mail to GM works out in such a situation for a faulty stuff/ mechanism. They copied my email to the dealer where ever the car was serviced and had a history of the jobs carried out. 

Now the dealer has told me, he in-turn wrote back to GM regarding a full replacement under a warranty since the problem is with the GM side. 

I will wait another week to get the car back and update on any progress here. 

GM India is very poor on its Customer care part. 


Now wish me Good luck to get my car in Good Shape  

-Suresh.R


----------



## suresh (May 16, 2012)

Another update from the dealer. 

The Fly wheel is covered by GM, rest of all the accessories will be charged. Comes 19,000 INR.
Any comments or opinion from you all will be of immense help. What should I write to GM? 

Will GM India respond and accept the rest of the charges?

-Suresh.R


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

suresh said:


> Another update from the dealer.
> 
> The Fly wheel is covered by GM, rest of all the accessories will be charged. Comes 19,000 INR.
> Any comments or opinion from you all will be of immense help. What should I write to GM?
> ...


Sounds to me like they identified the problem but don't want to cover the additional damage the actual problem caused. Keep pushing them.


----------



## suresh (May 16, 2012)

Iam Glad that finally GM has decided to replace flywheel and clutch assembly under their Good-will warranty. 

Guys thanks a ton, and many thanks to Cruze talk. I have taken the car back finally with a hope that this same problem wont surface again. 

-Suresh.R


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

suresh said:


> Iam Glad that finally GM has decided to replace flywheel and clutch assembly under their Good-will warranty.
> 
> Guys thanks a ton, and many thanks to Cruze talk. I have taken the car back finally with a hope that this same problem wont surface again.
> 
> -Suresh.R




suresh,
I am very happy to hear that you have had this issue resolved! Thank you for your feedback. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## suresh (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Stacy, 

Will definitely contact you for any clarifications.

Regards,
Suresh.R


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

VGT said:


> Hi there, they all cover manual clutches due to defect.


Yes, my wife had a 25,000 mile bad clutch in her Saturn replaced under warranty. The new clutch lasted till the car expired.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

rubiconjp said:


> Thanks Stacy. Since I'm reading that others also are having the same issues, and being a single parent, I really need my car 7 days a week, thus it is a bit difficult for me to leave car in service. I'll continue to monitor this excellent forum for successful resolutions to these issues, thus might save me time.
> 
> Travs, I'm not lugging the motor at all. If I slightly hold the shifter back, the vibration goes away, 40-45 mph in 4th on flat road. Anyway I've been driving manual since 1989, and even drive off road extensively with my manual Jeep Rubicon.


sometimes you just gotta ask 

I know i had to kick a service manager out from under the wheel of my car just the other day because he was lugging my engine. He simply had no idea he was lugging it, although with PL filled mounts and a unsprung clutch i don't know how you could miss the reverberating shake that is loud enough that you can't talk over it. That is the one benefit of this set up, it won't let you lug the car, its to annoying to do that cause its so loud if you do. 

But anyway.. back to your issue. The shift cables attach to a set of shift levers on the top side of the transmission. Their design isolates them from ALOT of vibrations. Your gonna have to get the whole engine/transmission to shake (not necessarily alot) to transfer a shaking movement to the shifter under your hand. Which is why i asked about lugging since it shakes the engine. If this is only showing under light load, you might be missing on a cylinder. But i'm guessing your problem is engine related, not transmission related.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

suresh said:


> Another update from the dealer.
> 
> The Fly wheel is covered by GM, rest of all the accessories will be charged. Comes 19,000 INR.
> Any comments or opinion from you all will be of immense help. What should I write to GM?
> ...


Suresh PM me with your email, i want to forward you something.


----------



## brycemcmurter (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey I dont know if your still tracking this thread but Im also having clutch problems. I'm in ontario canada. We bought our car December 2010 and my wife is the primary driver (10 years standard experience) Basically the same as reported here.

Around the 16,000KM - 20,000 KM mark we started to get a burning rubber smell from the engine, smoke, hard shifts into second, a grinding bang sound in second, a clutch that had a springy sound to it. At the time we were told that there was nothing wrong with the engine. 

a few months ago the car started to make a whining sound while driving so two weeks ago we took it in and was told that they had to replace the transaxle ass. (under warranty) while replacing the parts they noticed that the flywheel was FUBAR'd. $1,100 later and im not a happy camper. 

we got the car back last night and the clutch is light as a feather even when the car was brand new it was never this easy to use. I have the full story posted in the engine section.

Thanks,

Bryce


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Bryce,

I'm in the last leg of my involvement with this issue. Its been in attorneys hands for 8 months, as well as the attorney general here in arkansas. GM is still playing dumb and not openingly acknowledging that they knowing installed defective clutches in all 1.4's and 1.8's up till Nov and Oct of last year respectively. As a little treat though, i'm gonna throw some pics up here of the defective unit VS the new and "improved" LuK unit. If there was any doubts in peoples minds, the differences here in these two discs will put that to rest. 









Just a little side by side of the new Improved vs the Defective disc that came in all Cruzes up till Mid Oct for 1.8 and Mid Nov for 1.4's. GM was fully aware of this issue and continued to install them.
















Over lapped it one way and then the other so everyone could get a good look at just how different, how hard, and how slick the defective disc is when you compare it to the new improved one.








Another little side by side so you can read the part numbers. Don't forget the defective one in this pic has 5.5k miles on it. Why aren't the numbers wore off? You can see it here, its hard, its slick.









For those curious why i have one of the new discs, its because I'm trading off Lilly, so the twin disc came out and the OEM went back in. And while it is a beautiful vehicle, its just to buggy to have this many issues with only 18k miles on it. 
1) failed clutch
2) failed fuel pump
3)electric steering sometimes drives itself and tugs decently while driving down the road. (seen it turn the wheel 90 degrees in a parking lot sitting still) THIS SCARES THE CRAP OUT OF ME.
4)plug in side of oil pan is leaking.... Seriously? what kind of crap is this? An oil leak at 18k miles? 
And then the new recall.. 

I regret every day that i traded in my beautiful 4.6is X5 on this car.


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

hello guys
i am from india, i brought my cruze 2010 october, it clocked around 21,000 when the clutch failed 
and GM guys gave me the same BS about "you dont know how to drive BS" ....as this my fourth manual car and i have been driving cars for more than 15 years now.
So what i did was sued them for 2.5 lakh rupees/5000$ loss coz i was stranded in the middle of the forest with my family and i almost crashed into a tree.
We got an order from the judge to GM that they should do all the work under warrenty and an expert engineer to go and inspect my car (bloody good lawyer). As soon as we got the order GM guys called us and said they are ready to repair everything under warrenty and was asking us to drop the case...and so we did and i got the car today after TWO f%$king months!

The new clutch really feels light...i stalled the cars around 10 times on my way back home which was just 5 km away. Is it a problem guys?

i guess you guys should play hard ball with this MoFos.....they did install faulty flywheel and they did know some batches were flawed. Everyone should get it done under warrenty....if this can be done in India, why not in USA and other countries.

please email me at [email protected] for furthur queries


----------



## Scavanger (Sep 4, 2012)

*Clutch fail much?*

I have 16k on my 2011 cruze and just had my clutch fail i have been looking online and have found that alot of people are having the same issue usually between 8k-20k so it is a common problem with this car i have older camaros that i have only replaced the clutch once in and ith over 80k miles on them so a new car already needing one is not good, but it doesnt help with the new type of cluth that chevy put in this car


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Scavanger said:


> I have 16k on my 2011 cruze and just had my clutch fail i have been looking online and have found that alot of people are having the same issue usually between 8k-20k so it is a common problem with this car i have older camaros that i have only replaced the clutch once in and ith over 80k miles on them so a new car already needing one is not good, but it doesnt help with the new type of cluth that chevy put in this car




Scavanger,
I understand your concern with this issue. Is your Cruze currently at the dealership? If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone with a Nov 2011 or newer built Cruze have clutch issues ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT was built in October and I have had no issues.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> My 2012 ECO MT was built in October and I have had no issues.


How many miles on yours ?

I'm seriously considering buying an 2012/13 Eco Cruze w/manual but I'm having serious reservations about the long term reliability of the clutch. 

I don't want to be trapped into spending big $$ on a repair on a low mileage vehicle. That would defeat the whole purpose of buying a new vehicle.

I currently own a 19 year old BMW 5 Series w/215k on the clock. It only needs front struts and a rear bushing currently. It only gets 21 MPG Highway.

Still sitting on the fence on this one......


.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Labrat0116 said:


> How many miles on yours ?
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying an 2012/13 Eco Cruze w/manual but I'm having serious reservations about the long term reliability of the clutch.
> 
> ...



If you look at the photos above you can see there is a redesigned clutch. I cant remember exactly but think even end of year 2011 started getting the better clutch. If you by a new cruze you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

spacedout said:


> If you by a new cruze you have nothing to worry about.


Except if you want to use the brakes.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4388-brakes-quit-working.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Labrat0116 said:


> How many miles on yours ?
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying an 2012/13 Eco Cruze w/manual but I'm having serious reservations about the long term reliability of the clutch.
> 
> ...


13,500 miles. My son's LS MT has 4,000 miles on it. If you google clutch problems you'll see that almost every car manufacturer that makes "inexpensive" cars that have clutches have had problems with their clutches. This basically tells me that there was a redesign for clutches a few years ago and it's taken until recently to get the bugs out of the new manufacturing process. Until asbestos was banned, clutch pads were made from asbestos. Non-asbestos clutches are harder to make because of heat build up. This is why your 19 year old BMW (which, by the way, cost quite a bit more when accounting for inflation) hasn't had clutch problems.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Labrat0116 said:


> How many miles on yours ?
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying an 2012/13 Eco Cruze w/manual but I'm having serious reservations about the long term reliability of the clutch.
> 
> ...


Cars were built differently back then.

I have 13,500 miles on my clutch and no signs of any issues.

This is also the reason why you have a 6 year, 100k mile powertrain warranty with the Cruze. While the clutch normally isn't covered, many people have had theirs replaced due to the acknowledgment of premature wear.


----------



## dpm1606 (Oct 18, 2012)

My new 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco was purchased on 05/15/2012 and has approximately 8000 miles and the manual transmission clutch is already inoperative. The SW Louisiana Dealership will not repair the vehicle under warranty stating that a GM Field Service Rep has inspected the car and has determined that the clutch failure was due to operator abuse/misuse. In addition, the dealership states that the clutch is not covered under the factory warranty and subject to fair wear and tear although I purchased the GM extended warranty as well. Is it normal for a clutch to fail at 8000 miles? Certainly not! The car has never been abused and has been operated within normal operating limits but resulting in the clutch disc being fused to the flywheel - as reported by the service department to me. The speculation is that the operator, my daughter, 'rides' the clutch and has caused the clutch to wear out prematurely and fusing the clutch to the flywheel. My daughter has never 'ridden' the clutch nor abused the vehicle as speculated but has driven the car in a safe and proper manner using normal operating procedures IAW the operator's manual. A burning smell was reported by my daughter to me and within a few days (10/06/12) the car would not go into gear and after several attempts would not shift at all. My daughter is the only operator of the vehicle. The car was towed to the dealership and within a week the service department reported to me that the transmission needed to be replaced but would not be covered under warranty. My only request has been and remains that the car be repaired or replaced under warranty at no cost to me as the problem is a defect induced problem and not due to operator abuse or misuse. I hope that Chevrolet will stand behind their new cars and honor their new car warranty as a reputable company and not blame the customer for defect induced failures.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dpm1606 said:


> My new 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco was purchased on 05/15/2012 and has approximately 8000 miles and the manual transmission clutch is already inoperative. The SW Louisiana Dealership will not repair the vehicle under warranty stating that a GM Field Service Rep has inspected the car and has determined that the clutch failure was due to operator abuse/misuse. In addition, the dealership states that the clutch is not covered under the factory warranty and subject to fair wear and tear although I purchased the GM extended warranty as well. Is it normal for a clutch to fail at 8000 miles? Certainly not! The car has never been abused and has been operated within normal operating limits but resulting in the clutch disc being fused to the flywheel - as reported by the service department to me. The speculation is that the operator, my daughter, 'rides' the clutch and has caused the clutch to wear out prematurely and fusing the clutch to the flywheel. My daughter has never 'ridden' the clutch nor abused the vehicle as speculated but has driven the car in a safe and proper manner using normal operating procedures IAW the operator's manual. A burning smell was reported by my daughter to me and within a few days (10/06/12) the car would not go into gear and after several attempts would not shift at all. My daughter is the only operator of the vehicle. The car was towed to the dealership and within a week the service department reported to me that the transmission needed to be replaced but would not be covered under warranty. My only request has been and remains that the car be repaired or replaced under warranty at no cost to me as the problem is a defect induced problem and not due to operator abuse or misuse. I hope that Chevrolet will stand behind their new cars and honor their new car warranty as a reputable company and not blame the customer for defect induced failures.



dpm1606,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Cars were built differently back then.
> 
> I have 13,500 miles on my clutch and no signs of any issues.
> 
> This is also the reason why you have a 6 year, 100k mile powertrain warranty with the Cruze. While the clutch normally isn't covered, many people have had theirs replaced due to the acknowledgment of premature wear.


25K on mine, no problems - and I'm certain it's one of the "bad batch".


----------



## NickInMesa (Nov 13, 2012)

My clutch is worn out and it happened after a bizarre incident where the engine over revved for no apparent reason except that I was very low on gas, pretty much running on fumes. Happened at 14K miles. I know how to drive. They are refusing to pay for it. It's crazy. All of my friends are appaled. Very very bad publicity for Chevrolet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickInMesa said:


> My clutch is worn out and it happened after a bizarre incident where the engine over revved for no apparent reason except that I was very low on gas, pretty much running on fumes. Happened at 14K miles. I know how to drive. They are refusing to pay for it. It's crazy. All of my friends are appaled. Very very bad publicity for Chevrolet.


As several people have pointed out, you attempted to slip the clutch to continue driving a car that was overreving. This is a guaranteed way to burn out a clutch and not safe operating procedures. In an overrev situation you must seperate the drive wheels from the engine for safety reasons. This means clutch to the floor and stick in neutral, not stick in gear and clutch slipping to continue moving the vehicle.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

My buddies clutch just failed on him after 6000 Miles. Dealership replaced it and said that the clutch's are covered for one year.


----------



## bluemajestic (Dec 7, 2012)

*Clutch went out at 16k*

My husbands clutch just went out at 16,000 miles! Ridiculous. The dealership stated is was worn from misuse. My husband has been driving manuals for 15 years and only had to replace one clutch at 120,000 miles! The dealership is stating this will not be covered under warranty and the replacement cost is $1700, but they are willing to "eat" the $700 if we pay the $1,000...Now, if they are 100% sure it was owner misuse why would they "eat" the $700? They have already taken the car apart and sad they would show use the worn clutch. At this point that clutch could have came from any other car. After reading everyone elses issue with this I will be contacting Chevy or a lawyer. I am refusing to pay for a clutch on a car with 16k on it. I have many mechanic friends that state that it is nearly impossible to blow a clutch at 16,000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bluemajestic said:


> My husbands clutch just went out at 16,000 miles! Ridiculous. The dealership stated is was worn from misuse. My husband has been driving manuals for 15 years and only had to replace one clutch at 120,000 miles! The dealership is stating this will not be covered under warranty and the replacement cost is $1700, but they are willing to "eat" the $700 if we pay the $1,000...Now, if they are 100% sure it was owner misuse why would they "eat" the $700? They have already taken the car apart and sad they would show use the worn clutch. At this point that clutch could have came from any other car. After reading everyone elses issue with this I will be contacting Chevy or a lawyer. I am refusing to pay for a clutch on a car with 16k on it. I have many mechanic friends that state that it is nearly impossible to blow a clutch at 16,000 miles.


The truth is on the friction plate. If it's worn over most or all of the plate surface, they have a case. If it only has spot wear on the plate, then the friction plate wasn't properly smooth and not making fully contact with the clutch pad when engaged.

When was your husband's car manufactured? (Sticker on the driver's door jam.)


----------



## bluemajestic (Dec 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> The truth is on the friction plate. If it's worn over most or all of the plate surface, they have a case. If it only has spot wear on the plate, then the friction plate wasn't properly smooth and not making fully contact with the clutch pad when engaged.
> 
> When was your husband's car manufactured? (Sticker on the driver's door jam.)


The car is at the dealership currently. I will look when we go up there to speak with the service manager. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## PureEnergi (Aug 22, 2012)

the 6speed manual is junk. im on my second one. And the replacement is dying now also. Clutch is fine.. they reused it the first time. Goes in next week for the same problem they replaced the first one for.. garbage transmission. 4th will vibrate the teeth right out of your head.push the clutch in...put it in 1st the car will lurch forward... theres a TSB on it.. they know all about it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The problem is something else in the engine compartment. The same component just doesn't repeatedly fail in one car unless something else is causing the problem.


----------



## awashko (Jun 2, 2012)

My clutch seems to slip right from first. I took it to the dealer, they noted 'customer has cold air -injection-.' no solution for me yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

awashko said:


> My clutch seems to slip right from first. I took it to the dealer, they noted 'customer has cold air -injection-.' no solution for me yet.


Take it to a different dealership. Cold air injection doesn't impact the clutch. Care to post the name of the dealership so other members here know to avoid them.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

awashko said:


> My clutch seems to slip right from first. I took it to the dealer, they noted 'customer has cold air -injection-.' no solution for me yet.


Cold air injection, eh?

That's something i'd expect to hear from a civic owner in a taco bell parking lot, not from a "tech"


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

PureEnergi said:


> the 6speed manual is junk. im on my second one. And the replacement is dying now also. Clutch is fine.. they reused it the first time. Goes in next week for the same problem they replaced the first one for.. garbage transmission. 4th will vibrate the teeth right out of your head.push the clutch in...put it in 1st the car will lurch forward... theres a TSB on it.. they know all about it.


Mine is still doing the same thing I'm on my second transmission and second shifter and cable also and it dosnt do it as bad but it still vibrates and its just a bad shifting transmission. Hopefully they will find a fix.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## FoSHO99 (May 16, 2011)

Rolled over 50,000 miles on my 6 speed, all is well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 20K miles with no issues with my transmission or clutch.


----------



## FaultyCruze (May 15, 2013)

My 2012 Cruze MT just had a massive clutch failure @ 15,000km. 
As a driver who has been driving MTs for 9years... I have never replaced a clutch (EVER). The first time I go out and buy myself a brand new car, the clutch goes in 10months! I have never been so disgusted by any organization as much as GM in my life by the way that this is being handled. 

The assessment was done on my car by a "head office tech" and deemed that it was driver error... excuse me but when does a pressure plate just explode!???! I have all the parts and pictures of everything. 

After it was replaced... All I could smell was the BRAND new clutch assembly burning, it also fails to go into 5th or 6th without popping out! And look, now its back in the shop. 

I have contacted Zimmerman Helps, CBC Marketplace, Lemonade, and all major GTA newspapers to get to the bottom of this OBVIOUS defective clutch mechanism which GM will not openly admit! I want my money back for the repair I was forced to pay for to get my car back on the road. I plan on using any free time I can spare on blowing up facebook/twitter/any and all social media to ensure others are never scammed like this and this company gets exposed. 

Im not sure if anyone is still actively looking into this but please PM me if you would like to join in.


----------



## NewCruzer2013 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bought a 2013 Cruze earlier this year. 12k miles in and the clutch is gone. 1,800$ to fix and not under warranty as I'm told (clutch is only covered first 7500k miles). I had a Mazda 626 in high school with over 150k miles. No problems. I dont drive the cruze hard at all. Awaiting GM's response but it is my limited understanding that I get the clutch sent to them for inspection and then they make a final decision on whether or not to cover the cost. Dealership thinks they absolutely wont. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## NewCruzer2013 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well apparently they dont send it off anywhere. GM just called back and said that it is not covered and no one can take a second a look at the part other than a GM dealership, which chevy is obviously. But I would have to pay for the tow. I'm astounded right now.


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got to reading all 9 pages, and am surprised at the issues some are having. It worries me to some degree.. it's my first stick car and I know I'm not the best at it, but I am somewhat careful despite me being a little hard on it.

I'm currently at 28k. I do however notice when rolling off in 1st gear, if the rpms are near 1k after driving it for a while, I feel a slight pulsing in the pedal...hoping my clutch doesn't decide to do a smoke show one day.. I will be keeping my eye on it that's for sure..

Sent from my VZW Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dead give away is your clutch free play says bye bye. Kid is having a problem with is 2002 Sunfire, same deal as the Cruze, but with 90K miles on it.

Doing it ourselves, ha the only way, no longer a ten buck and two hour job. 500 bucks for the GM clutch kit, another 170 bucks for a new master cylinder and slave, and if the flywheel is defective, add another 200 bucks to this. So looking that over 900 bucks just for parts. 

Also know I am going to have a heck of a time removing those half axles from those crazy hub bearings with 11 years of road salt on these things.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

suddenly today at 41k miles, my clutch pedal has no pressure to it when pressed, could not shift into gear obviously, left me stranded for a while. After some time, pressure came back and I was abled to limp to a safe place and park. Master cylinder issue? Did not see any hydraulic fluid dripped onto parking spot. Will this be covered under GM extended warranty? Thanks!

I have been left stranded now for the 3rd time in my Cruze, bought new.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rubiconjp said:


> suddenly today at 41k miles, my clutch pedal has no pressure to it when pressed, could not shift into gear obviously, left me stranded for a while. After some time, pressure came back and I was abled to limp to a safe place and park. Master cylinder issue? Did not see any hydraulic fluid dripped onto parking spot. Will this be covered under GM extended warranty? Thanks!
> 
> I have been left stranded now for the 3rd time in my Cruze, bought new.


Hi rubiconjp,

Sorry you are experiencing a concern with your clutch pedal. We would like to further discuss your situation. Please send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and your dealer name and location. We look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jdaverage (Nov 17, 2013)

2012 Cruze Eco Owner... I am Short of 13k and my clutch is TOAST! Cruze is about 1 yr old and I only use it to and from work. I have a 97 Dakota manual with 152k and am going to compare how long it lasts. This is my 4th Vehicle with a manual. I have only had 2 others go out on me in the time I owned them. The two others that went out were over 100k used when I got them. After getting the clutch replaced, I drove them for about 2 years each without them slipping or crapping out. I am pretty sure the miles I added was about 20k, give or take, after getting a new clutch... this tells me that I should suspect the clutch here and not my driving...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi jdaverage,

Sorry to hear about your frustrating situation with your Cruze. I just sent you a private message requesting more information from you to see how I can best assist you. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## amuggy (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking through this thread I see I am not the only unhappy Chevy Cruze owner. My 2011 Cruze Eco has just under 39,000 and I just ended up spending how much out of pocket to get the clutch replaced as I can not keep going without a car. The dealership stated that it could be something that was out of my control and could be poor design, and also stated that they had other Cruze's come in between 30,000 and 60,000 miles to get their clutches replaced. I tried to speak with GM customer service who was in contact with the dealership but still did not get far with that. I just do not understand how if this has happened how many times with this model why nothing is being done about it and why the consumers are out how much money for something that shouldn't be happening in the first place. This is my first and last car with GM. I plan on looking into new cars soon as the dealership cannot promise that the clutch won't just fail again on me in another 30,000 miles.


----------



## saturnascends (Sep 14, 2013)

For some reason I thought it was included... I bought an extended warranty for my '13 Cruze and so far it doesn't replace ****. What the heck does it replace, and why do I have it?? 

Anyway. My clutch was perfectly fine when I first got the car (around 4,800 miles ago), and now it seems to be acting funny. It is sometimes feels hard and notchy to put in gear, almost like there is something wrong with the synchros. If anyone else has had this issue, or if this is how the original posters clutch started to go out, I would like to know!! Please and thank you. :sad:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

saturnascends said:


> For some reason I thought it was included... I bought an extended warranty for my '13 Cruze and so far it doesn't replace ****. What the heck does it replace, and why do I have it??
> 
> Anyway. My clutch was perfectly fine when I first got the car (around 4,800 miles ago), and now it seems to be acting funny. It is sometimes feels hard and notchy to put in gear, almost like there is something wrong with the synchros. If anyone else has had this issue, or if this is how the original posters clutch started to go out, I would like to know!! Please and thank you. :sad:


That's not your clutch, that's your fluid. The GM fluid is crap, and this issue has been well documented here on the forums. Swapping in more GM fluid will only fix it for 5k miles or so. The solution is to swap to Amsoil Synchromesh fluid, which I also sell at a discount since I'm an Amsoil dealer.

Don't bother trying any other fluid as it simply won't work as well and may even make it worse. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## saturnascends (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you and sorry I'm new to the forum so I haven't been able to poke around too much. I did read a few comments that touched on the trans oil, but I couldn't find a lot of information about it. Thank you for the name of the oil that will fix this


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

saturnascends said:


> Thank you and sorry I'm new to the forum so I haven't been able to poke around too much. I did read a few comments that touched on the trans oil, but I couldn't find a lot of information about it. Thank you for the name of the oil that will fix this


No problem. Here's the thread with the information you should look through. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36617

Sent from mobile.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We are closing this thread for the following reason: The premature clutch failures were limited to a small number, relatively speaking, of clutches with uneven clutch plates in the 2011 model year. This resulted in uneven clutch friction pad wear. To the best of our knowledge, Cruze LS MTs manufactured in and after August 2011 and Cruze LT/ECO MTs manufactured in and after October 2011 have flat clutch plates. The clutches with the faulty clutch plates invariably failed between 12 and 18,000 miles on the car. At this time we believe that any cars with this problem have already either had their clutches replaced or the car traded for something else.


----------

